# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  صحيفة المنبر اليوم الأحد 1/5/2016

## MOHAMMED_MS128

*
*

----------


## MOHAMMED_MS128

*









*

----------


## MOHAMMED_MS128

*
*

----------


## MOHAMMED_MS128

*=
صحيفة المريخ
=
=
في اجتماع مجلس المريخ امس: اقالة بلهوشات.. و مؤتمر صحفي ظهر غد بكانون
ايمال يوضح للجنة التحقيق حقيقة الاخبار التي كانت تلفق باسمه
عبد التام: من اراد ان يحكم المريخ فلينتظر الجمعية العمومية
مصدر رفيع المستوي: الاستقالات لاتؤدي الي انهيار المجلس لتعيين تسيير جديدة
المريخ يهزم الهلال في قمة كرة السلة
=
=
صحيفة الصدي
=
=
الصدي تكشف اسباب تراجع عدد من اعضاء لجنة التسيير عن استقالاتهم
مجلس المريخ يطيح ببلهوشات.. يحقق مع ايمال و يحاسب اللاعبين
بلهويشات: سعيد لقرار اقالتي اذا كان سينهي مشكلة مستحقاتي.. و ايمال سيفضح اكاذيبهم عبر مؤتمر صحفي
الهلال ينهي خدمات الغاني ايشيا و الرئيس يؤكد: لن نسمح للجماهير بلتدخل في قراراتنا
اجتماع مهم لجهة انقاذ المريخ بدار النادي مساء اليوم
=
=
صحيفة الزاوية
=
=
الزاوية تتحصل علي تسريبات خطيرة للاوضاع في المريخ: التسيير تشكو القروبات و الصحفيين للجهات الامنية
غضب علي همد بسبب (الواتساب) .. و رسالة البلجيكي الي امين المال تقوده الي التحقيق
ايقاف تراوري.. المالي يكشف الحقائق و راجي يغيب عن مواجهة الكوكب
استمرار اللجنة في عملها حتي نهاية التكليف و قبول استقالة همد
=
=
صحيفة الزعيم
=
=
قرار صادم للجماهير.. التسيير تواصل التدمير
اعضاء اللجنة عدلوا عن قرار الاستقالات.. القاعدة تقرر التصعيد و رموز رياضية تنصح الوزارة بالتدخل
جبهة انقاذ المريخ تخاطب حشدا جماهيريا بدار النادي مساء اليوم
سلة الاحمر تسحق الهلال و احداث شغب زرقاء.. الشرطة اطلقت البمبان
بلهوشات بعد سماعه بقرار الاقالة: لا اتوقع استرارية المدير الفني اسبوعين بعدي
                        	*

----------


## MOHAMMED_MS128

*عناوين الصحف العالـمية :

* برشلونة يعبر ريال بيتيس بثنائية ويحافظ على صدارة الليجا
* ريال مدريد ينجو من فخ سوسييداد بهدف متأخر
* أتلتيكو مدريد يقهر فاييكانو بصعوبة ويضيق الخناق على البرسا
* ويلبيك يمنح أرسنال فوزا صعبا على نوريتش
* تورينو يقسو على أودينيزي في الدوري الإيطالي
* الجزائري سليماني يقود سبورتينج لشبونة للفوز على بورتو في البرتغال
* بوروسيا مونشنجلادباخ يؤجل تتويج بايرن ميونيخ
* باير ليفركوزن يفوز ويحجز مقعدا في دوري الأبطال
* نانت يفوز على نيس ويهدد أماله في المشاركة الأوروبية
* بشكتاش يعزز صدارته للدوري التركي برباعية في قيصري سبور
* زيدان: بيل مثل كريستيانو رونالدو
* هازارد لجماهير تشيلسي: لا تنسوا ما قدمته للفريق
* جوارديولا: كنا نريد التتويج اليوم لإسعاد جماهير بايرن ميونيخ
* مالديني يصل بيلباو لاستلام جائزة رجل النادي الواحد
* لاعب ريال سوسيداد: سعيد بالأداء وحزين بسبب النتيجة
* مدرب سندرلاند: أخطاء التحكيم حرمتنا من الفوز على ستوك سيتي
* حارس نيوكاسل: نتمسك بحظوظنا في البقاء
* إصابة برافو حارس برشلونة في موقعة ريال بيتيس
* جوارديولا: كنا نريد التتويج اليوم.. والإصابة حرمتنا من ريبيري
* سيميوني: كل نقطة الآن لها أهميتها
* جريزمان: الفوز على رايو فاليكانو عزز ثقتنا
* مدرب سندرلاند: أخطاء التحكيم حرمتنا من الفوز على ستوك سيتي
* بوتراجينو: نثق في أطباء مدريد .. صفحة الهلال
* النصر يقسو على الاتحاد بثلاثية ويصعد لنهائي كأس خادم الحرمين
* ضربة موجعة للمنتخب الإماراتي قبل تصفيات المونديال باصابة ماجد حسن
* البقعة يهدي الوحدات الخاسر لقب الدوري الاردني
* التعادل يحسم مواجهة الرجاء ونهضة بركان في الدوري المغربي
                        	*

----------


## MOHAMMED_MS128

*âœ” â—„ مفـكـرة اليـوم
 دوري الانجليزي - الأسبوع 36:

* سوانزي سيتي (-- : --) ليفربول
الساعة: 14:00 .. القناة: beIN Sports 2

* مانشستر يونايتد (-- : --) ليستر سيتي
الساعة: 16:05 .. القناة: beIN Sports 2

* ساوثهامتون (-- : --) مانشستر سيتي
الساعة: 18:30 .. القناة: beIN Sports 2

..................................................  .......

â—„ دوري الإسباني - الأسبوع 36:

* أتلتيك بيلباو (-- : --) سيلتا فيغو
الساعة: 13:00 .. القناة: beIN Sports 3

* إسبانيول (-- : --) إشبيلية
الساعة: 17:00 .. القناة: beIN Sports 3

* فالنسيا (-- : --) فياريال
الساعة: 21:30 .. القناة: beIN Sports 3

..................................................  .......

â—„ دوري الايطالي - الأسبوع 36:

* يوفنتوس (-- : --) كاربي
الساعة: 13:30 .. القناة: beIN Sports 4

* ميلان (-- : --) فروسينوني
الساعة: 16:00 .. القناة: beIN Sports 4

* لاتسيو (-- : --) انتر ميلان
الساعة: 21:45 .. القناة: beIN Sports 4

..................................................  .......

â—„ دوري الفرنسي - الأسبوع 36:

* أنجيه (-- : --) مارسيليا
الساعة: 18:00 .. القناة: beIN Sports 6

"جميـــع المبـــاريـــات بتــــوقيــت الســـودان ( جرينتش + 3)"
                        	*

----------


## MOHAMMED_MS128

*âœ” â—„ نـتـائج مباريـات الامـس

â—„ دوري السوداني - الأسبوع 17 :

* الامير البحراوي (0 : 2) هلال الفاشر

..................................................  .......

â—„ دوري الانجليزي - الأسبوع 36:

* آرسنال (1 : 0) نوريتش سيتي

..................................................  .......

â—„ دوري الإسباني - الأسبوع 36:

* ريال سوسييداد (0 : 1) ريال مدريد
* أتلتيكو مدريد (1 : 0) رايو فاليكانو
* ريال بيتيس (0 : 2) برشلونة

..................................................  .......

â—„ دوري الايطالي - الأسبوع 36:

* أودينيزي (1 : 5) تورينو

..................................................  .......

â—„ دوري الألماني - الأسبوع 36:

* بوروسيا دورتموند (5 : 1) فولفسبورج
* بايرن ميونيخ (1 : 1) مونشنغلادباخ

..................................................  .......

â—„ دوري الفرنسي - الأسبوع 36:

* ليون (2 : 1) غازيليك أجاكسيو

..................................................  .......

â—„ كاس خادم الحرمين الشرفين - نصف النهائي :

* الاتحاد (1 : 3) النصر
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم حبيبنا ابو حميد على الابداعات

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المريخ يكسب الهلال في السلة وأحداث شغب مؤسفة عقب نهاية المباراة
 
 
   تواصلت فعاليات دوري الاولي الممتاز لكرة السلة بمجمع طلعت فريد حيث كسب  المريخ الهلال في المباراة التي جمعت بينهما مساء أمس وحصل المريخ علي 69  نقطة مقابل 53 للهلال وعقب نهاية المباراة كان هنالك أحداث شغب مؤسفة شارك  فيها جمهور الهلال والمريخ رغم تواجد الشرطة مما ادي الي استخدام الغاز  المسيل للدموع مما أدى الي إصابة عدد من اللاعبين والحضور بحالات إغماء
  وعلي ذات المنافسة فاز الألماني علي زين بحصوله علي 74 نقطة مقابل 63 لفريق زين علما بأن المكتبة أمدرمان يتصدر المنافسه حتى الآن
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*مشكور جدا يازعيم  . . .
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*راجي يغيب رسمياً عن مباراة المريخ أمام المراكشي


تأكد بصورة رسمية غياب راجي عبد العاطي قائد المريخ عن مباراة فريقه المهمة أمام الكوكب المراكشي يوم السبت المقبل في ذهاب الدور الثالث من البطولة الكونفدرالية حيث ينتظر أن يغادر اللاعب إلى دبي في رحلة علاجية من أجل الاستشفاء من الإصابة التي تعرض لها في مباراة وفاق سطيف الجزائري في إياب الدور الثاني من دوري الأبطال.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وهج المنبر 
 زاكي الدين الصادق
الإعلام المريخ(2)

*عندما قلت في مقال الأمس ان بعض الإعلام المريخي لا تهمه مصلحة الكيان في شي كنت أعني ذلك القول تماما، فعندما يصر قطاع كبير من هذا الإعلام على تحويل الإستقرار الذي يعيشه النادي لجحيم حارق تتوالي فيه المصاعب وتشرع فيه ابواب الأزمات وهو في خضم كل ذلك يستمر ويستمر في رشح سمه الزعاف الذي يقدم في شكل بوتقة نقدية هدامة تغفل الإشراقات وتنبش التقصير وتعمل بفلسفة علي وعلي اعدائي التي باتت قاعدة عند هذا الإعلام الذي يعتبر وصفه بالسلبية فقط غير دقيق بما يكفي لتوضيح ما أوصل له فريقه خلال فترة وجيزة ظل لايتورع فيها من نشر كل أنواع وأشكال الغسيل لعوالم الإدارة في المريخ.
 *إعلام المريخ أثبت خلال الأيام الماضية انه أخطر على من اي خصم وأخطر عليه من اي وضع إداري متأزم، فهذا الإعلام هو من أسقط المريخ في آتون اكبر هزيمتين هذا الموسم الأولى تكللت له بالخروج امام الجزائري بعد ان ثارت عواصفه الهوجاء قبل مباراة البقعة لياتي المريخ ويتعادل فيها وهذا التعادل قاده للمغادرة فيما بعد بالجزائر، وقبل مباراة الفريق امام هلال الأبيض أيضاً قام الإعلام السالب بشن حملات عنيفة حتي تكللت له بهزيمة مريخية تراقص مداد بعضهم على إثر هذه الهزيمة (المجلجلة) والتي أتتهم في الموعد حتى ينتصروا لذاتهم التي تعاني ولا تفرق بين مصلحة المريخ ومصلحة الذات التي يقدسها هذا الإعلام الذي ظل دوماً يؤكد انه لينتصر لمصالحه سيعمل على هزيمة المريخ عشرات المرات من أجل ذلك، ومباراة الأبيض لن تكون الأخيرة في ظل ما نراه من عصف بربري يتصيد الواقع المريخي بلا وعي وبلا أدنى وقفة مع ذات الكيان الأحمر الذي بات حقاً يعاني من ترصد مداد أهلة.
وهج أخير
*المريخ مقبل على مباراة تتطلب إلتفات الجميع وأشك ان عددا من حملة المعاول الهدامة سيلتفوا حول الفريق في المرحلة المقبلة فمن عمل على هزيمة المريخ من قبل سيعمل على هزيمته مرات أخرى.
*إعلام المريخ ظل طوال السنوات السابقة يتعامل مع الواقع الإداري في النادي بحياء ولا يجرؤ على انتقاده، لكن بارك الله في هذه اللجنة التي جعلت من البعض أبطالا في فنون توزيع الإنتقادات.
*المريخ يعيش في محنة حقيقية بفضل إعلامه الذي بات لا يتوانى في ضعضعة إستقرار الفريق وشرزمته حتى لا يقوى على مقارعة أضعف الخصوم، فما نطالعه كل يوم من هذا الإعلام يندى له الجبين خاصة وانه مؤخراً تجاوز كل الخطوط الحمراء التي لم تراعي حتى إمكانية تضرر وهزيمة الفريق وما حدث للمريخ في جولة هلال الأبيض وقبلها جولة الوطني كشف عن صورة غاية في السلبية لهذا الإعلام الذي بات همه الأول والأخير هو كيفية ان يتخلص من لجنة التسير التي كفلت الكثير من الإستقرار الإداري للنادي بعد موجة الإستقالات التي خلفها المجلس السابق، لكن رغم ذلك تناسى هذا الإعلام كل ما قامت به اللجنة وبات يبرز فقط نقاط التقصير المالي التي تعتبر في المقام الأول والأخير هي نقاط ملازمة لكيان المريخ الذي تعتبر معاناة الإدارات فيه أمراً طبيعياً خاصة في الأمور المالية.
*الإعلام عليه ان يكون أكثر مهنية وان يكون أميناً و أكثر موضوعية في تناول قضايا المريخ وان لا يقدم المصالح الخاصة على العامة وان لايعمل على تخريب واقع النادي وإضفاء أجواء قاتمة دوما على أفقه، كما ظل يفعل الإعلام المريخي الذي بدل حقائق الأشياء في المريخ وحولها لكتلة من السواد وبات يقف بالقرب منها مدعيا البكاء حزناً على ما آلت له أوضاع المريخ.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صيحة 
موسى مصطفى 
إعلام غير راشد يريد ان يحرق المريخ ويقتل جماهيره 

للاسف الشديد الاعلام الذي كنا نظن انه رشد وواعي و كبير في كل شيء اكد انه صغير حتى في تصرفه و تفكيره !!
الاعلام المريخي اشعل النيران عقب خسارة المريخ من هلال الابيض بهدف و تناسي ان الهلال هو نفس الفريق الذي خسر منه المريخ بهدفين داخل ارضه بامدرمان.. لكنه فكر من اجل اشياء يعلمها جيدا الغرض منها معلوم انه ليس حب المريخ .
الخسارة في كرة القدم امر وارد جدا و طبيعي و منطقي ولكن هنا كانت وحسب المنظراتي و ادعيا الحرص انها جريمة لا تغتفر !!
خسر اتلتيكو و عاد في ملعبه و كسب البارسا و تأهل !!
خسر الاهلي جدة بعد 55 مباراة لم يتذوق فيها طعم الخسارة من نجران الفريق صاحب الترتيب المتأخر ولم يقم جمهوره و لا اعلامه الدنيا لانه يقدم مصلحة النادي على الافراد و عاد الاهلي اكثر شراسة و تفوق على الندي و الزعيم الهلالي جلاد اسيا بثلاثة اهداف مرتين في الدوري و كاس خادم الحرمين الشريفين.
خرج الهلال السعود جلاد اسيا و العرب من مولد البطولات للمرة الثانية بدون حمص و لم تتجمهر جماهيره لضرب اللاعبين و لا المجلس لان الهزيمة عندهم تعلم .
في عهد الاخ جمال الوالي الذي تجرع المريخ تحت رئاسته كل انواع الهزائم المحمولة جوا وعلى الارض و البر ومع ذلك ظل كبار اعلاميي المريخ يتغزلون في جماهير المريخ و اطلقوا عليها انبل و الطف و اجمل و انقي العبارات و كان الهدف منها ان يكون وقع الهزيمة خفيفا.
من يومها اصبح جمهور المريخ الذي لا يقبل الهزيمة بالصفوة !!
نعم لسنا ضد الصفوية ولكن ان يتحول الجمهور الذي لا يقبل الهزيمة في عهد الاخ جمال الى صفوة و في عهد ونسي الى جمهور شرس لمجرد ان خسارة وحيدة حركت الاعلام الرسمي ليحرك الساكن و ينزع من جماهير المريخ كلمة صفوة و يطالبها بالاعتصام لترحيل المجلس اليوم هذا ما لا يقبله المنطق.
هل هناك تفسير لكلمة الصفوة !! غير انها تعني صفوة المجتمع . و هل الصفوة يخرج عن طوره ليحتك مع المجلس .
الهزيمة في كرة القدم طبيعية و حتى عندما انهزم الاخ جمال الوالي من الهلال بالثلاثة اكثر من مرة داخل استاد المريخ لم نطالب بنمصب المشانق له لاننا كنا حينها ندرك ان الوالي احد ابناء المريخ و ان اخفق اللاعبين فهو ليس مدافع ولا مهاجم !!
طالب اعلام المريخ او نقل الاعلام الرسمي كما يطلق عليه الاخ نادر مالك جماهير المريخ الاعتصام داخل النادي حتى رحيل المجلس . 
اين كان حينما انهزم المريخ من التاكا كسلا و الامل عطبرة و الاهلي شندي و مريخ الفاشر و التاكسي داخل استاد المريخ ؟
المطالبة بالثورة من هزيمة مصنوعة جريمة لن ينساها التاريخ للاعلام الرسمي !!
كل الدنيا تدرك ان المريخ انهزم لان لاعبيه لم يسافروا الى الابيض و لم يجد المدرب سوى لاعبا بالشباب ليكمل به عدد اللاعبين الى 16 لاعبا بعد ان تهرب حضرات المحترفين و كبار النجوم من السفر بحجة الاصابة و الاعذار الواهية التي لا تقنع طفلا !!
خسر المريخ النقاط فهل يتنازل حضرات الاجنب عن حقوقهم !!
على مجلس المريخ ان يخصم من رواتب اللاعبين المتخلفين حتى يكون عظة لمن لا يتعظ
نعود للاعلام الرسمي الذي طالب بعودة الوالي الذي استقال و ترك المريخ في نص السكة!!
ان كان الوالي فعلا مفتون بحب المريخ فلماذا لا يقوم بحل مشاكل 
ماذا قدم الوالي من حلول حتى يطالب به الاعلام الرسمي !!
غدا سنعود لعبد الصمد الذي فتح صحيفته لضرب المريخ !!


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* بلهوشات : لوك سيعقد مؤتمرا لتوضيح كافة الحقائق 

كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
 قال مساعد مدرب المريخ المقال حاتم بلوهشات انه سعيد باقالته و سيحصل على كافة حقوقه و قال ان لوك سيعقد مؤتمر خلال الساعات القادمة سيكشف فيه كافة الامور للاعلام و يجدر ذكره التونسي كان كان قد اختلف مع البلجيكي وهو ما تسبب في ازمات الفريق الاخيرة وتوقف عن العمل لفترة قبل ان يعود و يقال مرة اخري .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ السوداني يفتح تحقيقاً مع المدرب واللاعبين

كووورة - بدر الدين بخيت

أعلن مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ المكلف، عن فتح تحقيق مع المدرب واللاعبين، إلى جانب عقد مؤتمر صحافي يوم الإثنين المقبل، في وقت اقال فيه التونسي حاتم بلهوشات مساعد المدير الفني.

كان مجلس إدارة المريخ عقد إجتماعا ساخنا اليوم السبت، إستمر لاكثر من ثلاث ساعات، وخرج بجملة قرارات لتصحيح الوضع بعد خسارة الفريق في الأسبوع الماضي أمام الهلال الابيض في الدوري السوداني.

وقرر مجلس المريخ إقالة التونسي حاتم بلوهشات مساعد المدرب البلجيكي لوك إيمل، وتكوين لجنتي تحقيق منفصلتين، واحدة للمدير الفني إيمل، والثانية للاعبين.

كما قرر مجلس المريخ عقد مؤتمر صحافي يوم الإثنين المقبل، ليقدم فيه كل الملفات منذ توليه المهمة بالتكليف قبل نحو 5 أشهر.

واعلن مجلس الفريق الأحمر السوداني ضمنا بهذه القرارات، تمسكه بالعمل بالنادي حتى نهاية فترة عمله التي سوف تكون بعد 25 يوما في شهر مايو/آيار المقبل
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*التونسي بلهوشات يكشف في حواره ل كووورة أسباب إقالته من المريخ

السودان - بدر الدين بخيت

أحدث مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ السوداني "المكلف" من ضمن جملة قرارات اتخذها يوم السبت، تغييرًا في الجهاز بفريق كرة القدم بإقالة التونسي حاتم بلهوشات الذي يعمل في عدة مهام بالجهاز الفني الذي يقوده المدير الفني البلجيكي لوك إيمَل، من بينها مساعد المدرب ومدرب الأحمال.

 التقى بالمدرب المقال لمعرفة تداعيات هذا القرار ورأيه فيه، وقد كشف بلهوشات العديد من المعلومات حول عمله بالمريخ، خاصة وأن قرار إقالته صدر وهو يخوض آخر حصة تدريبية مع المريخ في الخامسة مساء السبت في توقيت صدور القرار، إضافة إلى تبريراته للإصابات التي لحقت ب8 لاعبين أساسيين بالمريخ والظروف التي يعيشها الفريق الأحمر الآن.

هل توقعت قرار إقالتك من الجهاز الفني للمريخ؟

حتى مساء السبت كنت أقرأ الخبر في وسائل التواصل الاجتماعي، وقد اتصل بي الكثير من الصحفيين للاستفسار وأشكرهم على إحاطتي بالقرار، وبالمناسبة لم يجرؤ أي مسؤول على إبلاغي بهذا الخبر.

كيفما تأتي أو لا تأتي يمكن توقع الإقالة. جاءت الإقالة ونحن في مواجهة رهان من العيار الثقيل إفريقيا وهي مباراة الكوكب المراكشي يوم 7 مايو/ آيار القادم بكأس الكونفدرالية الأفريقية، هذا قبل أن نخوض مباراة في الدوري السوداني وهي الأخيرة قبل ملاقاة الكوكب المراكشي، أنا لم استغرب قرار كمثل هذا. فنحن كإطار فني جئنا للعمل بالسودان كنا في كل مرة خلال المؤتمرات الصحفية التي يعقدها المدير الفني نتطرق للجانب المادي فنتعرض للمضايقات من الإطار الإداري، وتواصل الأمر في هذا الجانب مرارا.

وقبل 3 أو 4 أيام قبل مباراتنا الأخيرة "ضد الهلال الاُبَيِّض"، تحدث المدرب لوك إيمَل عن المبلغ الذي صرفه من جيبه الخاص في الفندق الذي يقيم فيه وذلك حين تمت مضايقته ورفضوا له السماح باللحاق بالبعثة الموجودة بالمطار والتي كانت ستتوجه إلى مدينة الابيض، وقد قمت بترجمة ما قاله في هذا الجانب ترجمة حرفية وذلك كان يعني أن المدرب كان غاضبا من مجلس الإدارة، وربما رأى المجلس أن تلك تصريحاته تنتقص من هيبته.

لكن بالنسبة لي أنا كنت في كل مرة أنقل ترجمة حرفية لحديثه خاصة في الأمور التي كان الحديث فيها يقلقني ويقلق مجلس الإدارة الذي كان يغضبهم الأمر ويعتابونني عبر الاتصالات الهاتفية حول كلامي المترجم.

ما هو برأيك السبب الأساسي في قرار مجلس المريخ لإقالتك؟

بالنسبة إلى أدائي لعملي فأنا أكثر من مقتنع به، والجهاز الفني، ولا يستطيع أن شخص أن يتحدث عن إتقاني لعملي في نادي المريخ، بل على العكس من المفروض أن يشكرونا نحن، بل وأكثر من الشكر يكون لنا كجهاز فني محترف لعمله، نحترم عقدنا مع النادي، وأظهرنا كذلك احترامنا الكبير للفريق الكبير الذي نعمل فيه، وأنا فخور بالسمعة التي حصلنا عليها أنا والمدرب لوك إيمل كون أننا عملنا في المريخ السوداني، لكن لا أعيد في قولي بأن تكون تعمل في فريق كبير كالمريخ السوداني، لتبقى في وضع 3 أشهر بدون راتب، وهذا لا يدل إلا على الاحترافية التي يعمل بها الجهاز الفني، ويدل أكثر على عدم إحترافية مجلس الإدارة الذي نتعامل معه.

للأسف نحن نعمل في فريق كبير، لكننا نتعامل مع مجلس إدارة مع الأسف ضعيف جدا.

ما هو الوضع الوظيفي الذي جئت به للسودان مع المدير الفني لوك إيمل؟

في عقدي الذي أبرمته مع المريخ أعمل كمعد بدني، لكن سياسة المدرب وأنا أعرفه وعملنا معا سويا، أنه يثق في شخصي تمام الثقة في العمل، فأنا أعمل معه كمعد بدني وكمساعد أول وكذلك مترجما، وأقوم بعمل الإحصائيات ودراسة الفرق المنافسة لنا، كلها أعباء تقع على عاتقي كمساعد مدرب.

ما هو دورك كمعد بدني في حجم الإصابات التي طالت 8 من لاعبي المريخ الأساسيين؟

الشخص الذي تابع كل مباريات المريخ هذا الموسم، سيقف على الإعداد البدني في ربع الساعة الأخيرة، وذلك في ظل نظام تواتر المباريات بصورة متتالية، فذلك يعني نجاح عمل المعد البدني والجهاز الفني ككل في كل المباريات، فلم تكن هناك إصابات على مستوى الفريق، عدا إصابة راجي عبد العاطي التي جاءت على مستوى الركبة وقد حدثت له في مباراة سطيف في مباراة الإياب لذا قمنا بإجراء تغيير إضطراري له في أول ربع ساعة، فالإصابة على مستوى الركبة لا يكون السبب فيها التحضير البدني.

أما إصابة علاء الدين يوسف فلم يكن سببها الأرهاق أو أي شيء من هذا القبيل، وأما إصابة بكري المدينة أيضا لم تكن بسبب الأرهاق بل بسبب ضغط المباريات التي تلعب في ظرف 48 ساعة وقد نوه المدرب في تلك الأيام أنه كان على الاتحاد السوداني أن يرفق بحال المريخ لأنه الممثل الوحيد للسودان على المستوى الأفريقي، فلا يمكن في الحديث عن الإصابات بالمريخ قول إنها ناتجة عن التحضير والإعداد البدني، بل بالعكس النسق الذي نعمل عليه ممتاز جدا، وحتى الآن نتائجنا تدعمنا حيث خضنا 16 مباراة منها 11 فوزًا و4 تعادلات وخسارة واحدة على المستوى المحلي.

وتلك نتائج لا تدل إلا على قيمة العمل الذي يقوم به الجهاز الفني، فالمفروض في ظل الظروف التي نعمل فيها ألا تتحقق نتائج إيجابية، بل العكس نحن احترمنا عقوداتنا مع النادي واحترمنا الفريق وجمهوره الكبير وهو جمهور بهذه المناسبة أشكره وأحييه من كل قلبي، لأنه في الحقيقة كان المساند الأول لنا وكان اللاعب رقم 12، فقد كنا نلقاه في كل المباريات وكان قريبًا منا.

ما حقيقة الواقع الذي يراه الجهاز الفني بالمريخ الآن ؟

في الظروف التي نعيشها فإن لاعبي المريخ الآن ليسوا في أوج عطاءهم على المستوى النفسي، وذلك بسبب عدم استدامة استلام المكافآت وكذلك الجهاز الفني، فنحن حتى الآن لم نتسلم أموالا لمدة 3 أشهر منذ شهور فبراير ومارس وأبريل، فلم نحصل على مكآفأة تأهلنا من دور الـ32 من دوري أبطال افريقيا، واثنان من المكافآت لم نتسلمها من آخر فوزين حققناهما بالدوري المحلي، فحينما نعمل في مثل ظروف كهذه ونحقق في نتائج جيدة، فيجب ألا نلوم الجهاز بل نشكره على احترافيته، والذي يتولى حتى مهامه في المريخ ويحترم عقده مع النادي وهذا كان عمله الحقيقي لأن المريخ فريق كبير، وسواء عملنا مع المريخ أو مع فريق آخر نحترم عقوداتنا ولا نقول أي شيء.
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

وهج المنبر 
 زاكي الدين الصادق
الإعلام المريخ(2)

*عندما قلت في مقال الأمس ان بعض الإعلام المريخي لا تهمه مصلحة الكيان في شي كنت أعني ذلك القول تماما، فعندما يصر قطاع كبير من هذا الإعلام على تحويل الإستقرار الذي يعيشه النادي لجحيم حارق تتوالي فيه المصاعب وتشرع فيه ابواب الأزمات وهو في خضم كل ذلك يستمر ويستمر في رشح سمه الزعاف الذي يقدم في شكل بوتقة نقدية هدامة تغفل الإشراقات وتنبش التقصير وتعمل بفلسفة علي وعلي اعدائي التي باتت قاعدة عند هذا الإعلام الذي يعتبر وصفه بالسلبية فقط غير دقيق بما يكفي لتوضيح ما أوصل له فريقه خلال فترة وجيزة ظل لايتورع فيها من نشر كل أنواع وأشكال الغسيل لعوالم الإدارة في المريخ.
 *إعلام المريخ أثبت خلال الأيام الماضية انه أخطر على من اي خصم وأخطر عليه من اي وضع إداري متأزم، فهذا الإعلام هو من أسقط المريخ في آتون اكبر هزيمتين هذا الموسم الأولى تكللت له بالخروج امام الجزائري بعد ان ثارت عواصفه الهوجاء قبل مباراة البقعة لياتي المريخ ويتعادل فيها وهذا التعادل قاده للمغادرة فيما بعد بالجزائر، وقبل مباراة الفريق امام هلال الأبيض أيضاً قام الإعلام السالب بشن حملات عنيفة حتي تكللت له بهزيمة مريخية تراقص مداد بعضهم على إثر هذه الهزيمة (المجلجلة) والتي أتتهم في الموعد حتى ينتصروا لذاتهم التي تعاني ولا تفرق بين مصلحة المريخ ومصلحة الذات التي يقدسها هذا الإعلام الذي ظل دوماً يؤكد انه لينتصر لمصالحه سيعمل على هزيمة المريخ عشرات المرات من أجل ذلك، ومباراة الأبيض لن تكون الأخيرة في ظل ما نراه من عصف بربري يتصيد الواقع المريخي بلا وعي وبلا أدنى وقفة مع ذات الكيان الأحمر الذي بات حقاً يعاني من ترصد مداد أهلة.
وهج أخير
*المريخ مقبل على مباراة تتطلب إلتفات الجميع وأشك ان عددا من حملة المعاول الهدامة سيلتفوا حول الفريق في المرحلة المقبلة فمن عمل على هزيمة المريخ من قبل سيعمل على هزيمته مرات أخرى.
*إعلام المريخ ظل طوال السنوات السابقة يتعامل مع الواقع الإداري في النادي بحياء ولا يجرؤ على انتقاده، لكن بارك الله في هذه اللجنة التي جعلت من البعض أبطالا في فنون توزيع الإنتقادات.
*المريخ يعيش في محنة حقيقية بفضل إعلامه الذي بات لا يتوانى في ضعضعة إستقرار الفريق وشرزمته حتى لا يقوى على مقارعة أضعف الخصوم، فما نطالعه كل يوم من هذا الإعلام يندى له الجبين خاصة وانه مؤخراً تجاوز كل الخطوط الحمراء التي لم تراعي حتى إمكانية تضرر وهزيمة الفريق وما حدث للمريخ في جولة هلال الأبيض وقبلها جولة الوطني كشف عن صورة غاية في السلبية لهذا الإعلام الذي بات همه الأول والأخير هو كيفية ان يتخلص من لجنة التسير التي كفلت الكثير من الإستقرار الإداري للنادي بعد موجة الإستقالات التي خلفها المجلس السابق، لكن رغم ذلك تناسى هذا الإعلام كل ما قامت به اللجنة وبات يبرز فقط نقاط التقصير المالي التي تعتبر في المقام الأول والأخير هي نقاط ملازمة لكيان المريخ الذي تعتبر معاناة الإدارات فيه أمراً طبيعياً خاصة في الأمور المالية.
*الإعلام عليه ان يكون أكثر مهنية وان يكون أميناً و أكثر موضوعية في تناول قضايا المريخ وان لا يقدم المصالح الخاصة على العامة وان لايعمل على تخريب واقع النادي وإضفاء أجواء قاتمة دوما على أفقه، كما ظل يفعل الإعلام المريخي الذي بدل حقائق الأشياء في المريخ وحولها لكتلة من السواد وبات يقف بالقرب منها مدعيا البكاء حزناً على ما آلت له أوضاع المريخ.






إلتفت كل القروبات حول لجنة التسيير و دعمتها مادياً و معنوياً و لكن ماذا كانت النتيجة . . . عدم الشفافية و العك الإداري و إظهار التمسك بالكراسي رقم العجز هو ما أدى لأن تنفض الجماهير من حولهم و ليس الإعلام . . . الإعلام السالب الذي يسبح عكس التيار الله عالم بيهو
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هلال الفاشر يتخطى الأمير في الدوري السوداني

كووورة- بدر الدين بخيت

الهلال الفاشر
حقق هلال الفاشر السوداني، أهم فوز له بالدور الأول بالدوري، بعدما تغلب على فريق الأمير بنتيجة 2-0، بملعب الهلال بأم درمان، ضمن الأسبوع الـ18 من عمر المسابقة.

أحرز هدفي هلال الفاشر، عطية في الدقيقة 86، والشكري في الدقيقة 89.

ورفع هلال الفاشر رصيده إلى 12 نقطة في المركز قبل الأخير، بينما هبط الأمير للمركز الأخير برصيد 10 نقاط.

وشهد الشوط الأول نديّة كبيرة من الفريقين وانتهى بالتعادل السلبي، وفي الشوط الثاني سعى الفريقان للوصول للمرمى، ولكن تبديلات هلال الفاشر بدخول المهاجم الخبرة احمد عادل وزميله في الوسط أيمن النجومي رجحت كفته بشكل كبير.

وتمكن أحمد عادل من إزعاج دفاع الأمير بحسن انطلاقاته وتمريراته القاتلة، ووصلت إحداها لعطية الذي واجه الحارس مرتضى وسدد بقوة كرة لا ترد محرزا منها الهدف الأول في الدقيقة 86.

ولم تمض سوى ثلاث دقائق ومن هجمة مرتدة أضاف الشكري الهدف الثاني بعد ما انطلق من مركز الجناح الايمن وسدد كرة زاحفة من زاوية ضيقة غالطت الحارس مرتضى لتدخل الشباك.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*النسور يكسب السلاطين بهدف


فاز النسور على مريخ الفاشر (0/1) مساء اليوم بملعب المريخ لحساب الجولة (18) وجاء هدف الفوز في الشوط الثاني ويرفع رصيده إلى (18) نقطة فيما توقف السلاطين في (19) نقطة


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*â™¦غرفة عمليات الزعيمâ™¦

ايمال يوضح لمجلس المريخ حقيقة الاخبار التي كانت تلفق باسمه

التقت لجنة التحقيق التي كونها مجلس المريخ امس من السيد امين المال الرشيد الطاهر ، الباشمهندس عثمان عبدالعظيم ، بمدرب المريخ لوك ايمال عقب مران الفريق امس واستفسرته عن التصريحات السالبة التي اطلقها في الفترة الاخيرة ، وترويجه لمعلومات غير صحيحة في بعض الصحف الرياضية عن مستحقات بعض اللاعبين...وواضح ايمال للجنة انه لم يحدث ان تحدث مع صحفي في اي امور مالية وان كل ما جاء في الصحف عنه من وحي خيال بعض الصحفيين.

â™¦الأمانة الإعلاميةâ™¦
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بركان رياضي 
أحمد دراج 
عفوا سيادة الرئيس نادي الشعب والأمة يغرق وأنت تتفرج

- المريخ وطننا الغالي.
- الزعيم الوحيد بين كل الأندية الذي أفرح كل السودان.
- المريخ صاحب البطولات الجوية.
- التاريخ يعرف المريخ.
- نصف السودان يشجع المريخ .
- نادي الشعب والأمة يغرق وأنت تتفرج.
- نحن جماهير المريخ  لا يرضينا مايحدث لمريخنا العظيم.
- الأوضاع تتفجر بالمريخ.
- سيادة الرئيس أنقذ المريخ .
- نعلم مشاغلك الكثيرة سيادة الرئيس ولكن أنه المريخ وكفى .
- قبل أعوام سيادة الرئيس ندنا تدرب في منزلك .
- قبل أعوام الدولة سخرت  إمكاناتها وعلاقاتها من اجل حل كل مشاكل النادي الذي لا يعرف طعم الإنجازات والبطولات ولم يعرف شعبه قيمة إستقبال الأبطال في مطار المريخ .
- سيادة الرئيس إستاد المريخ إستقبل كل الممناسبات الكبيرة الرياضية ويستقبل كل عام مناسبات الدولة الرسمية الجماهيرية.
- لماذا ياسيادة الرئيس يكون قرار مستقبل المريخ عند من يكره المريخ .
- نادي ( الفشل ) دعمتوه بكوادر مشبعة بالمال والسلطة والنفوز .
- ونسي ( كادر وطني ) لكن درجة ثالثة عندكم سيادة الرئيس ليس لديه المال ليسير به المريخ.
- ( كادركم ) ( طارق حمزة ) ( المدير العام لشركة سوداني ) دمرنا دمار ولا يريد الخير لنا .
- ( سوداني ) لا تحتفل بالمريخ الا بعد الضغط عليها من قبل جماهير المريخ الصابرة الصامدة وتلهث لإقامة أفخم الإحتفالات لنادي ( الفشل والصفر الدولي) .
- الدخول لمجلس إدارة نادي المريخ شرف كبير ولو ليوم واحد فقط .
- المريخ أكبر من الأفراد .
- نتمنى ياسيادة الرئيس تتدخل وتنهي كل الفوضي التي أحدثها مدير ( سوداني ) في المريخ.
- الصفوة حلوين وأنيقين ياسيادة الرئيس ويتعملون مع قضاياهم بحكمة ووعي وعقل كبير فلا تتعاملوا معنا على أننا طيبين ومساكين وإحترام الرئاسة أدب وثقافة حصري على الصفوة .
- لن نقول ( إرحل ) لونسي ولكن نطلب منكم سيادة الرئيس التدخل.
- التسيير في رأي الشخصي معذورة على قدر حالهم تصدوا للمهمة وشورى المريخ زبحتنا زبح بالإعادة لهم وهي تدري تماما محدودية إمكانياتهم المالية .
 - شكرا التسيير على ماقدمتموه ولكن الأجواء الان لا تحتمل بقاؤكم ولن تستطيعوا تقديم شيئ نحترمكم لأنكم قبضتوا جمر قضية المريخ ولكن المال خزلكم وقادكم للهاوية .
- إعلامنا عينو في ( الفيل ) وبتطعن في ضلوا.

حمم بركانية : 

- إقالة ( بلهوشات ) وإستدعاء ( إيمال) ومحاسبة ( المتخلفين ) من رحلة الأبيض.
- ظواهر ( دخيلة ) على مجتمعنا المريخي ولاعبينا دخلوا ( الغابة ) .
- إستقالات وكنكشة ياونسي عبد التام وهواري  .
- مؤتمر صحفي للتسيير غدا الإثنين ( الخير أخص والشر أعم ) .
- مؤتمر التسيير هل يحررهم من ( أغلال ) جماهير المريخ التي أعلنت عدم مساندة التسيير عقب خسارة الأبيض الأخيرة .
- قروبات كثيرة تم إنشاؤها مؤخرا من أجل مناهضة مجلس التسيير .
- جبهة إنقاذ المريخ تعقد لقاء حاشد لمنسوبيها مساء اليوم بدار النادي .

فوهة بركان : 

- سلة المريخ تثأر من ( عيال ) الكاردينال .
- شغب وعنف وبمبان .
- ( مونس ) زلزال المدرجات قالت ( لن تسير وحدك يامريخ ) .
- إساءات ( الترس الهلال ) للمريخ تقود مجتمعنا للإحتراب والإقتتال .
- ممتاز ( مونس) وبقية الجماهير المريخية التي ساندت أبطال السلة .
- رسالتنا للدولة ملاعبنا في خطر وتدخلكم أصبح واجب وقمة السلة الأولى والثانية التي جرت مساء أمس بمجمع اللواء طلعت فريد ينذر بقادم سيئ جدا .

بركان هادئ : 

- مشرفي قروبات المريخ يسابقون الذمن من اجل إنجاح نفرة 5/5.
- النفرة الثانية من اجل الكيان .
- نفرة القروبات ليست من اجل دعم الأفراد وبقاؤهم .
- نشير في هذه المساحة للكلام المحرف من حديث الأخ العزيز شمس الدين الأمين بهوى السودان عن تأجيل نفرة القروبات حيث نفي الرجل ماروج له البعض وذكر أن حديثه كان كاï»·تي ( أن البعض في ظل الأوضاع الحالية التي يمر بها المريخ هنالك من نادى وطالب بتأجيل النفرة) وذكر أحترامه الكامل للقروبات وماتقوم به من أعمال كبيرة ومهمة تخدم المريخ وتحسر على مايروجه البعض ونبه من يريد أن يعرف فليتابع البرنامج يوميا عبر هوى السودان .
- مشرفي القروبات أكملوا إستعداداتهم لقيام النفرة في الزمان والمكان وهي بمثابة دعوة لكم جميعا تكوينات وروابط وتنظيمات وأقطاب ورموز بالمشاركة والمساهمة في النفرة لأنها من اجل الكيان ونجاحها يعني الإستقرار والإستعداد لمباراة الذهاب بالخرطوم السبت القام.

براكين حمراء : 

- الزعيم يستضيف غدا الأهلي عطبرة لحساب الجولة (14) للدورة الأولى للدوري الممتاز .
- اللاعبين غير مهيأين نفسيا وبدنيا وفنيا لخوض لقاء الغد يجب إعادة صياغتهم سريعا أمامنا أسبوع ياصفوة.
- نتمنى أن لا ينشغل الجميع بالأحداث ويترك فريق الكرة يغرق .
- أنقذوا فريق الكرة ياصفوة .
- غدا الأهلي عطبرة والسبت القادم مباراة الكوكب المراكشي .
- إنتباه ياصفوة ( ألترسات ) ( تعبئة ) (تجمع الروابط) (ساس وأساس) ( تورنيدو) ( قروبات المريخ ) (إعلام المريخ) ( أقطاب ورموز وجماهير ) ( مجلس الإدارة ) الكوكب المراكشي خطير والأوضاع  والأحداث الجارية ستعصف بنا خارج السباق الإفريقي رجاءا إهتموا بمعركة السبت ولن نحجر عليكم في أراءكم في الأحداث الحالية للزعيم ولكن فريق الكرة يحتاج للإهتمام وإبعاده عن كل مايدور .
- الف سلامة لأستاذنا ( أبو بكر عابدين ) بعد نجاح العملية وإن شاء الله ربنا يمن عليك بالصحة والعافية والشفاء العاجل وأجر وعافية يارب. 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حروف ذهبية 
بابكر مهدي الشريف
 روقــــــوا

× تطالب معظم مكونات الكيان المريخي برحيل لجنة التسيير برئاسة المهندس أسامة ونسي ، لما يروهوا ويتابعونه من خراب أصاب ناديهم ، وخوفهم المبرر على مستفبل الفريق التنافسي وعدم الاستقرار بكل تأكيد .
× من حق العشاق والجماهير الحمراء السعي لاصلاح الحال الغير مرضي وبالطرق التي يرون فيها المخرج للأفضل وليس الأسوأ .
× من طباع جماهير الأندية الكبيرة الثورة والرفض لأي مظهر لا يليق بالكيان ، والفرح والبهجة عند التفوق والانتصار والجمال .
× هذا هو حال الجماهير في كل العالم مع الفوارق في النظم الادارية هنا في مثل بلادنا القائمة على مزاج السلطة والاداريين ، وبين الدول الكبرى التي تحكمها مؤسسات ولوائح سميكة يصعب اختراقها .
× عندما يكتب الصحفي مقالا أو تقريرا ، يجب أن يكون على بينة من أمره وأنه يعني ما يقول ويكتب ، والصحفي يجب أن لا ينقاد لعواطف الجماهير مهما كانت قوة وعنف هذه العاطفة ، بل بجب عليه أن يسعى جاهدا لتوجيهها لجادة الطريق ، بالحسابات الدقيقة والمعطيات الحقة .
× االجمهور يريد ان يرى ناديه وفريقه في أحسن حال في أي زمان ومكان ، والفرد من العشاق قد يرضى ويقبل المساس بشحصه ولكن لا يرضى أي مكروه بحق ناديه  .
× هذه  ظاهرة جيدة ومقبولة في حدود الانضباط والتعقل والتريس والهدى الصحيح ، وليس الانفلات والفوضى التي قد تكون عواقبهما أسوأ مما يشكون ويعانون منه من قبح وسوء حال وتفكك أوصال .
× ولكن تبقى الحقيقة أن الجمهور ليس في يده حل ، فهو لا يمكل سلطة التقييم والتعيين ، وليس له القدرة على إقناع من يرى فيه الكفاءة لقيادة ناديه لأن الأمر أمر تضحية بمال وفير وجهد  كبير واهدار وقت ثمين .
× إذن على الجمهور إذا كان راغبا في الإصلاح عليه أن يروق ويدرس كل تفاصيل الإمور ويتعامل بعقلانية وصفوية ، بعيدا عن الجوطة والحماقة العمياء ، حتى تعود الإمور في الكيان الأحمر لمسارها الصحيح .
× لجنة التسيير نعترف أنها قدمت الكثير والكثير ولكنها الان قدعجزت عن التسيير ، وقد أزف وقت ذهابها حسب المدة التي كانت مقررة لها ، فيجب التعامل مع الأمر بروقة وهداوة وتعقل ، حتى ننعم بخالف خال من الرواسب والمشاكل والتقاطعات القبيحة .
× الرأي عندي هو ، إذا كان هولاء المطالبون بذهاب هذه اللجنة اليوم ، من كتاب وجماهير متأكدون أن جمال الوالي سيقبل بقيادة لجنة جديدة غدا ، فنحن نقف معهم ونضم صوتنا إليهم ونطالب ونسي ورفاقه بفسح المجال لوالي الجمال .
× ولكن إن كان الأمر بس قنعان من التسيير ومافي زول داق صدره للعمل ، فإننا نطالب بدعم التسيير حتى يحين وقت الانتخابات بعد أقل من شهر .
× اطالع جدا مايكتبه أخي وصديقي مزمل أبو القاسم ورفضه لاستمرار هذه اللجنة ، فأطن أنه ضامن عودة الوالي ، ولكن أجده دائما يشير إلى أن الرجل زاهد في العودة ، أها يا مزمل دي يحلوها كيف في عز الصيف .
× وأنا شخصيا لا أرى أن الوالي سيعود عبر لجنة تعين أو انتخابات ، لأن كل الأسباب التي دعته للابتعاد حاضرة وموجودة بقوة .
× فإذا عاد الوالي عبر تسيير  سيجد معارضة كبيرة من البعض ، وإذا خاض الانتخابات سيجد منافسة ولن يترك له المنصب كالسابق بالتزكية أبدا أبدا .
× ولكن يظل الوالي هو  الخيار الأول للمريخ ، لأنه الوحيد القادر على تسيير النادي ، وهو الأكثر خبرة ومعرفة بعد تلك الخبرات التراكمية التي اكتسبها بمرور السنين ، لكن عليه أن يصبر ويتحمل فاحش القول وسيئ الكلم وسوء الظن والرغي القبيح ، من الذين لا يرون فيه شيئا جميلا ، رغم كل جماله البراق .
× أطلب من الأخ جمال الوالي أن يبرد بطن الناس بتصريح أو بيان ، يوضح فيه بصراحة موقفه من العودة لقيادة النادي من عدمها ، لأن الناس الدايرة تكسر رقابها دي ، تعتقد أن غياب والي الجمال سببه وجود لجنة التسيير ، مع أن الحقيقة تقول أن غياب جمال هو سبب وجود لجنة التسيير هذه.
الذهبية الأخيرة 
× وعبر الذهبية الأخيرة لهذا الصباح نهنئ ، أستاذنا وزميلنا الفخيم أبوبكر عابدين بنجاح العملية التي أجريت له بالإسكنديرية ، ونسأل الله أن يتم عليه نعمة العافية والصحة ويعود سالما لأهله وأحبابه .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الكوكب المراكشي يواجه اسفي في الدوري المغربي

ستكون فرصة الجهاز الفني للمريخ والجماهير كبيرة في متابعة منافسهم الكوكب المراكشي الذي يواجه أولمبيك اسفي لحساب الجولة السادسة والعشرين للدوري المغربي وكان الكوكب قد تلقي دفعة معنوية كبيرة بعد أن حقق الفوز على الوداد في الجولة الماضية ويأمل أنصار النادي في تحقيق الفوز على أولمبيك إسفي في مباراة اليوم والابتعاد قليلا للمناطق الدافئة وستكون المباراة الاختبار الأخير للكوكب المراكشي قبل التنقل للسودان ومواجهة المريخ في ذهاب دور الترضية في الكونفدرالية في السابع من  الشهر الجاري بالقلعة الحمراء،وسيرصد الجهاز الفني للمريخ المباراة للوقوف على مناطق القوة والضعف في الفريق المغربي.

المباراة ستجري اليوم الاحد في تمام الساعة السابعة وتبث على القناة المغربية الثانية  
*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*




إلتفت كل القروبات حول لجنة التسيير و دعمتها مادياً و معنوياً و لكن ماذا كانت النتيجة . . . عدم الشفافية و العك الإداري و إظهار التمسك بالكراسي رقم العجز هو ما أدى لأن تنفض الجماهير من حولهم و ليس الإعلام . . . الإعلام السالب الذي يسبح عكس التيار الله عالم بيهو



   يديك الف عافية حبيبنا الحوشابي ..والاعلام السالب هو الاعلام الذي يساند الفشل الذي يمشي على رجليه الذي يساند الحقد الدفين الذي يساند اصحاب الاجندة الخفية الخاصة ..سقطت في الامتحان يا زاكي الدين الصادق انت واسونوا واسماعيل حسن ومن تبعكم..
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*مشكورين زعماء
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الكشف عن اسباب قبول استقالة عبد القادر همد

كشفت  المتابعات عن الاسباب الحقيقية لقبول استقالة المهندس عبد القادر همد عضو  لجنة تسيير المريخ بسبب كشفه للحوارات التي دارت بين اعضاء لجنة التسيير في  القروب الخاص باللجنة خاصة حول خلافات اعضاء لجنة التسيير بتقديم استقالات  جماعية من عدمها حيث اكدت لجنة التسيير ان ما قام به همد غير مقبول خاصة  وان ما يجري في القروب يعتبر سري للغاية.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بوضوح شديد 
عبدالله كمال 
الإستمرار.. إدخال للمريخ في (حيص بيص)

* هناك شيء ما يحدث، غير مفهوم، فـ(عبد التام) كان واضحاً في تصريحاته الأولى، وتحدث بكل الصراحة والوضوح عن أوضاع التسيير المادية، ثم عاد ونكص عن تلك التصريحات وأدلى بأخرى فهمنا منها أن (كلو في السليم)، وأمس، تابعنا تصريحات المهندس عبدالقادر همد، وهو للعلم مساعد رئيس لجنة التسيير، تحدث من خلالها بذات وضوح محي الدين الأول، ولا أتوقع أن ينكص الرجل عن تصريحاته، فالمريخ بالنسبة إليه هو العشق ولا يجامل فيه على الإطلاق.
* لا أحد في مجتمع المريخ، بأسره، لديه مشكلة شخصية مع لجنة تسيير المريخ، وستكون هذه اللجنة جاحدة وغير منصفة، إن لم تنصف الصحف الحمراء التي وقفت من خلفها وقوفاً قوياً، ولو تعرضت هذه اللجنة لحرب إعلامية كالتي تعرض لها مجلس عصام الحاج، لهرول قادتها وتركوا المقاعد مبكراً، ولكن بالعكس، لم يتوقف دعم تلك الصحف للجنة على (الكلمة) وإنما تعداه إلى (المال).
* ولكن، جاءت لحظة، أحست فيها الأغلبية بالخطر المحدق، والإشكالات التي يعاني منها النادي تطفو إلى السطح، والضغوطات الداخلية على اللجنة ترتفع، في ظل وجود أزمة مالية حانقة تعاني منها، وهنا إنبرى الإعلام وبكل هدوء مطالباً لجنة التسيير بالتنحي وإعادة الملف إلى الوزير الولائي ليحسم الأمور بالشكل الذي يجعل المريخ يحافظ على مكتسبات عديدة تحققت في العام الماضي.
* وبدلاً من أن يسأل أعضاء اللجنة أنفسهم عن أسباب الدعوات لإستقالة اللجنة ومناقشتها بالهدوء والعقلانية، جاءت الطامة الكبرى، عندما أصبحت اللجنة تتحدث عن حرب إعلامية ضدها.. كيف يحارب الإعلام اللجنة وهي ذات الأقلام التي دفعت من جيبها للجنة، وقادت الترويج للنفرة الشهيرة مطلع شهر أبريل الماضي والتي حققت نجاحاً منقطع النظير وأدخلت نصف مليار إلى خزينة النادي؟.
* ثم كانت الطامة الأكبر عندما حددت اللجنة السابع والعشرين من مايو موعداً لإنعقاد الجمعية العمومية، وهو لعمري موعد لا قبل للجنة التسيير به، ونحن أعلم بأدق التفاصيل التي تخص الأوضاع المالية داخل النادي خلال الوقت الحالي، وندرك أكثر من غيرنا أن نصف حافز التسجيل للاعب وطني (عادي وليس سوبر) قد يدخل اللجنة في حسابات لا قبل لها بها و(حيص بيص).
* التاريخ المذكور للجمعية العمومية، وفي ظل الظروف التي نعلمها تماماً، هو تاريخ (قاتل) بالنسبة لنادي المريخ، وقد يؤدي إلى خسائر يعاني منها النادي لسنوات طويلة، وما أدل على ذلك من تسجيلات الشتاء التي لم ينجح فيها أحد، وحتى الذي نجح قال همد إنه يتعرض لحرب خفية حرمت المريخ الإستفادة من خدماته في أوقات كثيرة إحتاجه فيها، وخسر المريخ بسبب تلك التسجيلات خدمات الإيفواري ديديه لمصلحة المتواضع كريم الحسن.
* على المستوى الشخصي، وفي حالة إستقالة لجنة التسيير، لن أكون مهتماً بأن يقود لجنة تسيير المريخ الجديدة، جمال الوالي، فذلك ليس شرطاً بالنسبة لي، ولكن من المهم أن تقود اللجنة قيادات تملك القدرة على إدارة النادي والعبور به من المرحلة الصعبة التي يعيشها في الوقت الحالي بعد أن تأكد بصورة قاطعة أن معين لجنة التسيير الحالية قد نضب تماماً وأصبحت لا تملك ما تقدمه للنادي، وتلك هي الحقيقة الأهم التي يجب أن يعترف بها أعضاء اللجنة.
* نعلم أن لجنة التسيير إجتهدت كثيراً في الفترة الماضية، وإن عدداً من أعضائها وصلوا الليل بالنهار من أجل المريخ، ولكن في النهاية أزفت ساعة الرحيل، وكان يجب عليهم أن يعرفوا ذلك جيداً ويعملوا على مغادرة النادي مفسحين المجال لمن هم أقدر، ولكن للأسف الشديد تمسكوا بـ(ركوب الراس) وأصروا الإستمرار (كيتاً) في أعداء يتوهمونهم وليس لهم وجود على أرض الواقع.
* طالما أن اللجنة قررت الإستمرار وأعلنت تحمل المسئولية كاملة عن ذلك القرار، فسنتوقف عن الإرسال فيما يخص ذلك القرار، وسنترك كل شيء وسنتفرغ بالكامل لمواجهة الزعيم المهمة ضد الكوكب المراكشي لأن أوانها قد أزف، ولكن بالمقابل ستكون للأسرة المريخية كلمتها القوية في حال حدوث أي مكروه للمريخ خلال الفترة القصيرة المتبقية من عمر لجنة التسيير الحالية.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*الحاصل شنو في موقع الصدي  ما خش معاي
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﻣﺪﻧﻲ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺭﺙ : ﺍﻟﺪﻋﻮﺓ ﻟﻤﻈﺎﻫﺮﺍﺕ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺟﻞ ﺍﺑﻌﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﻴﻴﺮ ﺳﻠﻮﻙ ﺻﺒﻴﺎﻧﻲ

ﺍﺳﺘﻨﻜﺮ  ﻣﺪﻧﻲ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺭﺙ ﻧﺎﺋﺐ ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﺪﻋﻮﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺍﻧﻄﻠﻘﺖ ﻣﻦ  ﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ  ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ ﻟﻠﻘﻴﺎﻡ ﺑﻤﻈﺎﻫﺮﺍﺕ ﻭﺍﻋﺘﺼﺎﻣﺎﺕ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺟﻞ ﻣﻤﺎﺭﺳﺔ ﺍﻟﻀﻐﻮﻁ ﻋﻠﻲ  ﺍﻟﺠﻬﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ  ﻋﻴﻨﺖ ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﻴﺒﺮ ﺣﺘﻲ ﺗﻨﻬﻲ ﺗﻜﻠﻴﻔﻬﺎ ﻭﻗﺎﻝ : ﺍﻟﺪﻋﻮﺓ ﻟﻤﺜﻞ ﻫﺬﻩ  ﺍﻟﻤﻈﺎﻫﺮﺍﺕ ﺳﻠﻮﻙ  ﺻﺒﻴﺎﻧﻲ ﻣﺮﻓﻮﺽ ﻭﻏﻴﺮ ﻣﻘﺒﻮﻝ ﻭﺗﺪﻣﻴﺮ ﺷﺎﻣﻞ ﻟﻜﻞ ﻗﻴﻢ ﻭﻣﻮﺭﻭﺛﺎﺕ المريخ .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اعلام المريخ يستنكر بيان المجلس ومزمل ابوالقاسم يؤكد تخبط عمل اللجنة

استنكر الاعلام المريخي بيان مجلس الادارة الذي هاجم فيه الاعلام بتحريض الشارع المريخي علي لجنة التسيير من اجل ذهابها .. حيث تحدث الاستاذ مزمل ابوالقاسم كاتب مريخي معروف ان لجنة التسيير ظلت تتخبط في عملها والدليل البيان الذي اصدرته في الوقت الذي يحتاج المريخ فيه الي ضبط النفس .. وقال ان جماهير المريخ تعلم جيدا ان اللجنة هي المسؤولة عن تسيير نشاط النادي في الوقت الراهن وهي بالتالي مسؤولة عن تردي الاوضاع في النادي الاحمر بعد النتائج السلبية التي ظل يحققها الفريق في الفترة الاخيرة وأشار ان اللجنة في حال عدم قدرتها علي ادارة الامور بالشكل المطلوب عليها الذهاب واتاحة الفرصة لاخرين يديرون النادي بالصورة المطلوبة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فيض الخاطر
ياسر المنا
المعارضة لا تليق بالجماهير !

0 ظهرت بعض المجموعات الجماهيرية تتبنى خط معارضة لجنة التسير علنا وتدعو
لمزيد من اشعال النار في القلعة الحمراء.
0 جماهير المريخ ظلت عبر التاريخ الطويل تهتم بدورها في الدعم والمساندة
وتبعد نفسها عن الصراعات التي تعرف ان لا طائل منها غير الخراب والدمار.
0 ظلت جماهير المريخ الصوت القوي الذي يردع كل محاولات لشق الصفوف
والتاثير على التلاحم وما يؤثر سلبا على فريقها.
0 قدمت الصفوة نماذج وفاء عديدة وامثلة عطاء فريدة جعلت الكل يقف مبهورا
امامها وهي تحمي الفريق من اي تاثيرات الصراع الاداري.
0 قدمت الصفوة ملامح رائعة وحصدت اشادات داخلية وخارجية وهي تقف خلف
الكيان وتحميه وتدعمه في احلك واصعب الظروف.
0 ماذا دهى البعض اليوم وهو يريد تشويه الصورة وتحويل المريخ لغزة جديدة
ويحمل بيده معاول هدم ما تبقى من فرصة ليواصل الزعيم مسيرته الافريقية.
0 لا ننكر على الجمهور تفاعله مع كل الاحداث في ناديه لأنه ركن اساسيا
ويمثل (الساس والرأس) ولكن التوقيت الحالي لا يسمح للجمهور ان تنزل حلبة
الصراع.
0 لا يسمح الوقت ولا تسمح الظروف بأن تتحول الجماهير الى دعاة للصراعات
وجزء منها وهي تدرك ان ايام قليلة تبقت على تحدي مهم وصعب.
0 ستظلم بعض الجماهير الراغبة في ان تكون طرفا في الصراع ناديها قبل
نفسها وتفوت فرصة ضرب مثل جديد يحفظه التاريخ للاجيال القادمة.
0 يعلم جميع الصفوة ان خروج المريخ من المولد الافريقي من دون حمص وامام
فريق اقل منه خبرات وسمعة وانجازات ضربة موجعة وبداية لهزة كبيرة وانهيار
كامل.
0 كان يكون جميلا اذا رفع الذين ينادون للتصعيد شعار دعم المريخ ومساندة
اللاعبين وحثهم على القتال والعبور عملا بمبدأ لكل حدث خديث.
0 ان سادت لغة الدعم وتقدم الاهتمام بالمباراة الافريقية عن كل امر ونجحت
الصفوة في ان تمهد الطريق امام فريقها للعبور لتفعل بعد ذلك ما تراه
ولتقتلع التسيير من الجذور.
0 اختيار التوقيت المناسب للتصعيد مهما للغاية ويحقق مصلحة المريخ العليا
التي يجب ان تكون محل اتفاق بين الجميع على السواء.
0 نحمد لجماهير المريخ ادوراها الجميلة ومواقفها التاريخية ولذلك نلفت
نظرها الى ان (تطبظ عينها بيدها) وان لا تكون هي والظروف ضد ناديها.
0 المريخ يستحق التضحيات ويستحق التواجد في مجموعات الكونفدرالية وواجب
كل من يدين له بالانتماء والولاء ان يجعل هذا خياره الاول في المرحلة
الحالية.
0 سهل جدا الضجيج واشعال النيران وهدم الاستقرار ولكن صناعة النجاحات
صعبة وتحتاج صبر وحكمة وترجيح لكفة المصلحة العليا.
0 جماهير المريخ تعرف قبل غيرها ان الخسارة الاخيرة سببها ان الاجواء
كانت غير صالحة وعمل منظم (نسف) الثقة وافقد الاحمر روح الفريق الواحد.
0 تبقت ايام قليلة على معركة الكوكب المغربي والانتصار يصبح مسؤولية
الصفوة اولا واخيرا اذا قامت بدورها وارغمت الكل على المضي في طريق
الدعم.
0 يمكن لجماهير المريخ ان تجبر الاداراة والاعلام بجعل المهمة الافريقية
اولوية وتحشد الهمم وتؤجل كل الملفات حتى تؤدي واجبها المقدس.
0 الجمهور هو مقياس نجاح المريخ وصموده ومنه يستمد اللاعبين روح القتال
فلا تتاخروا ولا تضربوا الكيان في مقتل.
عصير الكلام
0 كثرت الشائعات حول الراحلون والقادمون.
0 نفهم الاستقالة انها ادب جميل ولكن ليس في وقت الأزمات.
0 كان الاحرى ان تتم داخل اجتماع مشترك.
0 الاراء حول التسيير من اي عضو ليس مكانها الصحف.
0 القبول بالتكليف أمانة تستحق الوفاء كاملة.
0 لسنا ضد الاستقالة ولكن نطالب بأن تتم وفق للأصول.
0 يمكن للمستقيل ان يقنع غيره ويذهب الجميع دفعة واحدة.
0 استقالات القطاعي غبر مبررة في الظروف الصعبة.
0 وجد لاعبو المريخ سند للتمرد وهنا المشكلة.
0 عندما تتفرق اصوات الجمهور تنتهي الروح.
0 الصفوة مطالبة بالوقفة.
0 هل ينجح مخطط افشال النفرة.؟؟
0 التريث مطلوب في فكرة اقالة المدرب.
0 المريخ يحتاج للحكمة وليس الانفعا
0 الوقت مخصص فقط للدعم.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مشاهد رياضية
عبد الله وائل
ماذا بعد وداع الاحمر للكونفدرالية!!!

[من الطبيعي ان يودع المريخ البطولة الكبري “الاندية الابطال” ويهبط الي الكونفدرالية.
[وليس بمستغرب وداع الاحمر للكونفدرالية في ظل ما يتعرض له النادي من مؤامرة لم يكن لاعدائه يد فيها لان من نسجوا خيوطها يطلقون علي انفسهم “مريخاب”!!!
[المريخ الذي كان قاب قوسين او ادني في الموسم الماضي من الظفر بلقب ابطال افريقيا هو ذاته من يتعرض لتلك المؤامرة التي ابعدته من رابطة الاندية وعصفت به الي البطولة الثانية وهو الان قاب قوسين او ادني من وداعها!
[لماذا نجح المريخ في الوصول لدور الاربعة من الابطال في الموسم الماضي وفشل في تخطي الدور الثاني منها في الموسم الجديد؟!
[ماهي الاسباب التي اضعفت الاحمر رغم ان العناصر في الموسم الحالي هي الافضل؟!
[مشكلة المريخ في الموسم الحالي بدأت بتسلم “ونسي” ورفاقه لمقاليد الحكم خلفا لمجلس “الوالي” الذي تساقط جراء عدم رغبة “الرئيس” في الجلوس علي الكرسي الذي ظل لاكثر من عشر سنوات مخصصا له.
[حرب قذرة تعرض لها ونسي ورفاقه لا لشئ الا لان مصالح البعض تعرضت للخطر بفقدانها للاموال “السائبة” التي ينالونها دون وجه حق.
[صوّر الاعلام المعارض للتسسير مجلس “ونسي” بالفاشل قبل ان يتسلم الاعضاء مهامهم وقبل ان يبدأوا في ادارة النادي.
[سمحوا بانتقاد قادة اللجنة عبر صفحات الصحف التي لم يكن مسحوحا من خلالها انتقاد الوالي !!!
[ظل يروجون لاخبار “مشتولة” تشير لرفض جماهير المريخ للجنة التسيير وهتاف الجمهور ضد قادتها رغم ان جمهور الاحمر الواعي يعي ويدرك الحقيقة التي حاولوا حجبها بغربال!!!
[يروجون لعودة الوالي الذي لم يجبره احد علي المغادرة وكأن عودته ستعيد الفريق الي الابطال!!!
[من ينتقدون لجنة ونسي كان عليهم انتقاد انفسهم وهم يحاولون فرض هيمنتهم وكأنما هم اوصياء علي الاحمر!!!
[من ينتقدون المجلس لمجرد خروج الفريق من الابطال وتحوله الي الكونفدرالية اين كانوا حينما ودع الاحمر البطولة من دورها التمهيدي وفي عهد الوالي؟!!!
[اين كانوا حينما توقف غارزيتو عن الاشراف علي التدريبات وقد حرض كافة المحترفين ليتمردوا بسبب عدم تسلمهم لمستحقاتهم المالية؟!!
[ما يحدث في المريخ حاليا لم يكن بمثابة السابقة الاولي حتي تنصب المشانق لقادة لجنة “ونسي” بينما صفّق الذين ينتقدونه الان من قبل لمن فشلوا في تسليم اللاعبين والجهاز الفني مستحقاتهم.
[مطلوب من قادة اللجنة مواصلة مشوارهم لانهم فعلوا اكثر من المطلوب .
[ما تفعلونه يشير لمغادرة الاحمر للكونفدرالية لنتساءل ماذا بعد ذلك!!!
[حكموا ضمائركم يرحمكم الله.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*العتب مرفوع
هيثم كابو
التسيير وأسرار التدمير (2-4)

* لهث محموم .. ركض غير مبرر .. وتمتمات غير مفهومة تخرج من بين شفتي الطبيب بعد أن حاصره أهل الأم التي تنتظر أسرتها الاحتفال بمولودها الأول مستفهمين بقولهم : (أها يا دكتور بشِر ولد ولا بت .. وعمليتكم مالا اتاخرت كدا .. معقولة ولادة سبعه ساعات كاملة .. ما تتكلم يا دكتور مالك اتبومت النسوان ديل دايرات يزغردن ويوزعن الحلاوة ؟؟).
* والدكتور الذي يتصبب عرقاً ويتدفق انتهازية، كان الأحرى بالخجل أن يُبلِل رأسه قبل أن يجيب بقوة عين: (حقيقي العملية كانت صعبة وخياراتنا محدودة وما كان قدامنا غير خيار نضحي و…)؛ وقبل أن يكمل حديثه الذي بات واضحاً من عنوانه، يلتقط والد الزوجة التي ترقد ممددة داخل غرفة العمليات القفاز بكثير حكمة وعميق إيمان ليخفف على أفراد أسرته هول الصدمة مستبقاً دوي عاصفة الفجيعة لمن يترقبون قادم جديد بقوله: (عارفين يا دكتور انتو ما بتقصروا، لكن الحذر ما بنجي من القدر .. وطالما ضحيتو بالجنين عشان تنقذوا الأم إن شاء الله ربنا يعوضا.!)، والدكتور يرد بوقاحة نافياً : (لا ما ضحينا بالجنين عشان ننقذ الأم.. العملية خلتنا أمام خيارات محدودة فضحينا بالجنين والأم عشان ننقذ المستشفى).!!
* والقصة التي سردنا تفاصيلها من قبل في حدث مختلف وضربنا بها مثلاً ظننا أنه يطابق تفاصيلها؛ ها نحن نكتشف الآن أن أحداثها واحداثياتها لا تشبه حكاية مماثلة أكثر مما تفعله لجنة التسيير الآن من (تضحيات متوهمة) لإنقاذ المريخ من مؤامرة مزعومة؛ وأعضاء اللجنة الموقرة – بعلم أو دون علم – ينفذون أكبر مؤامرة في تاريخ المريخ خطط لها جيداً من قام بتعيينهم؛ وفتل من أختارهم للمهمة حبال التشفي شبكة ليصطاد الزعيم بأناس بعضهم (غابت عنه الأضواء؛ ونسيه حزبه؛ وفاتته مواكب التوزير في ظل دخول أسماء جديدة لمشهد التعينات فأعتبر الجلوس على رئاسة كرسي نادي المريخ فرصة تاريخية للعودة من جديد للأضواء ولن يخرج حتى يضمن له مقعداً في الكراسي الوزارية) .. والبعض آخر عاشق للفلاشات والتصوير والتواجد على صفحات الصحف ولا يهمه كثيراً إن غادر المريخ البطولات الإفريقية أو حتى لو احتحب عن التسجيلات التكميلية؛ وفقد أصلب عناصر و(تمسور) مرة أخرى بأكثر من (كريم) كما حدث في التسجيلات الرسمية ..!
* لا ننكر أن بعض الأسماء في لجنة التسيير التي تقود المريخ الآن نحو الهاوية (مريخاب خُلص) كان لهم سابق اسهام في مسيرة الزعيم ولكن صمتهم حيال ما يحدث الآن؛ وعدم تقديم استقالاتهم بعد فشل اللحنة الواضح في تسيير النادي سيجعل نظرة الشارع المريخي لهم تختلف كثيراً؛ فإما أن صمتهم الغريب يمثل تأييد مبطن للقضاء على مسيرة المريخ الإفريقية؛ أو أنهم يصفون في حسابات مع شخوص آخرين على حساب الزعيم ولا يهمهم إن كان المريخ هو الضحية ..!
* اللجنة التي تعلن الآن التمسك بالجمعية العمومية تفعل ذلك لا لأنها (مهتمة بتفيذ قرار تكليفها)؛ ولا إيماناً منها بالديمقراطية؛ ولكنها تقف مع عقد الجمعية العمومية إنتصاراً ل(التوقيت) لا للعملية الإنتخابية ..!
* الحكمة في (التوقيت) لا عقد الجمعية العمومية و(الوزارة التي مددت خمسة أشهر للجنة التسيير) قصدت تماماً هزيمة المريخ وخروجه بخفي حنين من التسجيلات التكميلية ..!
* أين أهل المريخ من هذا المخطط ؟ .. ولماذا لم تعقد اللجنة الحمعية العمومية منذ شهور التكليف الأولى ..؟
* إننا لا نلوم المهندس أسامة ونسي على تشبثه بكرسي إدارة نادي المريخ ومطالبته بالتمديد رغم ضعفه الإداري وعدم قدرة لجنته على الإيفاء بالمتطلبات الأساسية؛ ولكننا نلوم وزير الشباب والرياضة بولاية الخرطوم اليسع صديق الذي أعلن التمديد (خمسة أشهر كاملة) للجنة ونسي وهو يعلم أنها لم تفعل ما تستحق عليه البقاء ليوم واحد و(هنا يكمن الخطر) ..!
* لن نعاتب ونسي فالرجل بابتعاده عن اتحادات الطلاب والوزارة الولائية وغيابه عن المشهد العام تماماً نسيه الناس فإذا به يجد نفسه فجأة رئيساً لنادي المريخ لذا فإن اصراره مبرر على البقاء رغم أنه لم يطرح أفكاراً لقيادة النادي وكل ما نجح فيه هو ترديده لعبارة : (الأمور مرتبة)؛ مع أن الكل يرى التخبط والضعف والهوان وعدم القدرة وغياب المال ويعرف أن (الأمور مقلبة) ..!
* وبكرة نواصل ..!
نقوش متفرقة
* صدور قرار تمديد للجنة التسيير لفترة خمسة أشهر يعنى أن وزير الشباب والرياضة الولائي اليسع صديق ظل يصدر قراراته بلا دراسة ودون أدنى تخطيط ولا تهمه النتائج الكارثية التي تترتب عليها، أو أن الرجل يعرف ضعف لجنة التسيير ويعي حقيقة أنها لن تستطيع القيام بالمهام المطلوب منها انجازها فاراد معاقبة المريخ بالتمديد لها لمدة خمسة أشهر ..!
* التمديد كان أفضل منه الفراغ الإداري ..!
* قلنا في حلقة أمس التي رجعنا فيها عدة شهور للوراء أن ملامح تدمير لجنة التسيير للمريخ كانت واضحة بدءاً من عجز اللجنة وإمساكها بتلابيب إدارة نادي غير قادرة على دفعها للأمام خطوة واحدة ..!
* قصة غريبة ..!
نقش أخير
* إنهم يريدون تدمير المريخ بجمعية ما بعد التسجيلات ولكن هيهات ..!

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*من هنا وهناك
هيثم صديق
المتفطي بالايام عريان

اعلنت لجنة التسيير البقاء…وهذا متوقع ..لكنها كونت لجنة للتحقيق مع اللاعبين ومدربهم هم يواجهون غدا اهلي عطبرة في الدوري ويوم السبت المراكشي في دور الترضية ال16 من البطولة الكونقدرالية…اعلنوا عن اعفاء مساعد المدرب واركبوه التونسية ..طمعوا في اقل من شهر ومخزن النادي يشكو قلة الفئران
ستمضي الايام سريعا وسيجدون ان التقدير خانهم في قياسهم للامر وان تقدير المتعاطفين معهم قد زال…
لن ينفعهم شهود اللواء الهادي بشري لاجتماعهم ولا تعقيبه علي ذلك بتنوير فاللواء بشري كان سيكون حضوره فعالا لو حمل معه المال.. كما ان الرجل قد جاء في التوقيت الخطأ يطلب من الذي ينازع ويحتضر ان يتزوج لا يلقنه الشهادة
انتظر الجميع من لجنة التسيير ان تعلن تنحيها لكنها ابت في زيف ذلك…من عدهم اللواء الحارث صبية القربات هم من دفع في بضع ساعات نصف مليار في نفرة الشهر الماضي …المريخ يعيش وضعا استثنائيا حله كان في تبديل الوجوه التي ادمنت الفشل وحصدت الهشيم
لانها جاءت بمن لا يملك شىئا ليقدمه الا معارضة لرجل لم يعد موجودا علي سدة الحكم…لاول مرة يري الناس حاكما يعارض ….
المريخ يمر بظرف دقيق ولا يملك رب ناديه له حق الدقيق ..فلماذا لا يعطي الخبز لخبازه.. للجمعية العمومية في عجالة من لا يطيق تحمل الامر اكثر لا تاجيل المكنكشين
ستمضي الايام سريعا وسيجد اهل التسيير انهم قد ضيعوا الزمن وهم مهزومين …
لاول مرة نحس بطعم الحنظل في حلوقنا والمريخ لا يزال ينافس ..لاننا نعرف ان ضحي الغد سيبين نصحنا بمنعرج اللوي
ونفس اللجنة الحار بين بلا شك انهم لا يريدون الانفكاك عن كراسي الشو.
ومن مصدر موثوق ان بعض موظفين ما كانوا ليسمحوا بتجديد عضوية جمال الوالي لو جاء بها نفر معروف…
ولقد مرروا بدهاء فرية ان من ينادي برحيلهم انما لاجل اعادة جمال الوالي وما جاءوا الا بعد مغادرته بخاطره…
منذ ابعاد شيبوب لاح تماما ان لجنة التسيير اصبحت مخلب قط لجماعةمعارضة المجالس وادمان ممارضة المريخ فما التفوا حوله الا وكان مريضا
الطاهر هواري الذي ادمن الهجوم علي مجالس المريخ السابقة وحشد الانصار ليدخل مجلس المريخ صار مثل الذي يبني بيتا في ارض غيره لا يريد الرحيل الا بعد دفع اتعاب البناء وتوفير منزل اخر
السيد عبد التام كمل الصور والكلام وهو مثل بعض نواب مجلس الشعب المصري ممن يلوح للكاميرا كجمهور الاستادات
والدكتور الشازلي لن يقوي علي الفطام من شطر المجالس اللبون
تري باي معنويات سياتي الجمهور ليدفع نصف مليار اخري وهو ينعت بالصبية ويقلل من تاثيره…
تري باي قلم سنكتب ان المريخ سينتصر يوم السبت ولاعبوه متهمون ومدربه منذر حماه من الاقالة شرطا جزائيا
ومع ذلك
نخاف مصير الزمالك.. لم يعد كالاول ابدا لما تنازعه الطامعون والطامحون فتاثر فريق الكرة ومن الاول والبطل صار مهيض الجناح زغب الحواصل لا ماء ولا شجر
وكاسيت لجنة التسيير يصيح
محال اسيبوا هواك
اذا السماء تمور



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فيتو
سامر العمرابي
مسلسل المكابرة مستمر

شخصيا لم أتوقع أن تتفاعل لجنة التسيير مع نبض الجماهير وتقدم استقالات جماعية في اجتماع الأمس لعدة أسباب.
اولا أعضاء اللجنة بعيدون تماما عن نبض الشارع المريخي ويعيشون في وادي ومشاكل النادي واحساس الجمهور في واد آخر.
ثانيا رغبة عدد كبير منهم في الاستمرار تحت أي مسمى مكابرة أو عناد أو نكاية في الإعلام أو ضد عودة جمال الوالي الذي لم يتحدث عن رغبته في العودة ولكنها مجرد أمنيات.
ثالثا سعي بعض أعضاء اللجنة إلى تنفيذ مخطط قيام الجمعية العمومية في موعدها بالتنسيق مع جهات مريخية ظلت قريبة منها واقصد التحالف بالإسم.
رابعا احتمالية تأهل الفريق إلى دور المجموعتين في الكونفدرالية وبالتالي نيل هذا الشرف واعتباره خير ختام لفترتهم في النادي.
خامسا حالة الغضب الشديد على انتقاد الإعلام المريخي للجنة وظنهم بالاستهداف والترصد.
كل هذه الأسباب أعلاه لاعلاقة لها بمصالح المريخ العليا وتندرج تحت بند الأجندة والطموح الشخصي فقط.
لم يخرج الاجتماع بخارطة طريق واضحة للفترة المتبقية من عمر اللجنة بعد أن رفضت خيار الرحيل وتغاضى المجتمعون عن تقديم أي ضمانات لحل الأمور العالقة في النادي قبل مباراة الكوكب المراكشي الحاسمة.
أغرب قرار هو إسناد لجنة التسجيلات لنائب الأمين العام الأخ محي الدين عبدالتام وهو أكثر الأعضاء اعترافا بالأزمة المالية وعدم قدرة اللجنة على خوض فترة التسجيلات بحسب تصريحاته السابقة.
أما إقالة التونسي حاتم بلهوشات فهو قرار قديم يراود اللجنة من فترة طويلة وجاءت هزيمة الأبيض فرصة مناسبة للتضحية به بدلا عن القرار المتوقع بإقالة المدرب البلجيكي.
هذا القرار يحمل وجها آخر .. تعرف اللجنة جيدا أهمية التونسي بالنسبة للمدير الفني الذي يعتبره الذراع الأيمن له وبالتالي يمكن أن يؤدي ذلك إلى غضبه ومسارعته إلى تقديم الاستقالة واراحة اللجنة من عبء الشرط الجزائي للمدرب.
الدليل على ذلك عدم التطرق إلى أمر المدرب الوطني برهان تيه الذي تم الاتفاق معه بصورة رسمية وخرج الأمر للصحافة في الأيام الماضية ليكون خليفة للبلجيكي بعد أن رفض مهمة المساعد.
برغم أن قرار إقالة بلهوشات واستمرار البلجيكي مدربا يعتبر جيدا بالنسبة للمحافظة على الاستقرار الفني إلا أنه قنبلة موقوتة وبرهان على الخط.
والدليل أيضا تشكيل لجنة تحقيق مع ايمال على تصريحاته الأخيرة وقد تؤدي نتيجة التحقيق إلى إقالة المدرب بعد أن افتقدت اللجنة شجاعة إقالته مباشرة.
أما تشكيل لجنة تحقيق مع بعض اللاعبين الذين تخلفوا عن السفر للابيض فهو يعني اعترافا ضمنيا بوجود مشكلة أو تمرد في فريق الكرة ومباراة الكوكب على بعد اسبوع واحد.
كل القرارات الفنية التي اتخذتها لجنة التسيير أمس ستقود إلى مزيد من الكوارث في الفترة المقبلة لأنها تهز صورة المدرب البلجيكي وتشكك في لاعبي الفريق.
لن ينعم المريخ بالاستقرار في المدى القريب بفعل قادته وعلى لجنة التسيير التي اختارت المكابرة والعناد أن تتحمل مسؤولية كل مايحدث سلبا أو إيجابا رغم أن المريخ هو المتضرر وجماهيره.

خواتيم
تسعة لاعبين فقط في تدريب المريخ أمس وستة من الشباب.
في الوقت الذي تنعقد فيه اللجنة يفشل تدريب الفريق.
التحقيق مع المدرب واللاعبين تأكيد على تخبط اللجنة.
فشل في الإدارة وفشل في اختيار التوقيت وفشل في التعامل مع الأزمات.
أين كان التحقيق عندما تخلف مصعب وشمس الفلاح وأغلق المعز هاتفه؟
أين كان التحقيق والمدرب يتخلف عن التدريب والمحترفين يتمردون في القاهرة؟
ماذا فعلت اللجنة في كل هذه المواقف سوى الصمت المخزي.
من يحقق مع لجنة ونسي على الأخطاء الفادحة التي ارتكبتها في النادي؟
فضيحة العودة من مطار الدوحة وإلغاء معسكر دبي وصمة في جبين اللجنة.
القبول ببرنامج الدوري الضاغط في سبيل معسكر القاهرة إدانة كبيرة للجنة.
أدى ذلك إلى خروج المريخ من رابطة الأبطال وفقدان نقاط في الدوري.
اختيار سفرية مرهقة للجزائر قبل 48 ساعة من مواجهة الوفاق فشل إداري.
السفر للابيض ب14 لاعب فقط أدى إلى هزيمة الفريق.
ملاحقة الجهاز الفني والاجانب للإدارة لسداد المرتبات أدى إلى فقدان التركيز.
اتهام اللاعبين بالتمرد والتشكيك في ولائهم طامة كبرى.
الغياب الإداري عن التدريبات والمعسكرات وإهمال الفريق قاد إلى عدم الثقة.
سؤال اللاعبين وملاحقتهم للصحفيين عن موعد رحيل اللجنة دليل كاف على التدهور.
عدم توفير سيارة لترحيل الجهاز الفني عقب التدريبات منظر مؤسف.
هل حاسبوا أنفسهم اولا وهل هم راضون عما قدموه؟
لن نسأل الوزير اليسع الذي تسبب في معاناة المريخ ولكن عليه أن يتحمل المسؤولية أيضا.
القرارات الضعيفة لن تغطي على عجز اللجنة ولن تحجب الحقيقة.

ختام وسلام
الكلمة للجمهور الان.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رذاذ الحروف
أحمد محمد أحمد

*لم تستمر فرحة جماهير المريخ كثيرا بعد أن تردد أنباء أمس عن تعيين لجنة تسيير جديدة بدلا من لجنة ونسي التي فشلت فشلا زريعا في توفير المال وحل المشاكل التي تحاصر النادي، لكن اللجنة استخسرت حتي مد ساعات الفرح الكاذب واجتمعت لتؤكد المواصلة من جديد.
*على المستوى الشخصي لم اهتم كثيرا بالخبر وادركت ان الحديث عن التعيين مجرد اجتهاد لان الحكومة لن تفرض على لجنة عينتها الاستقالة ولن تقوم باعفائها من مهمتها.
*لذلك فان سيناريو التغيير قبل الجمعية العمومية يمكن أن يكون صعبا، بسبب عناد أعضاء اللجنة ، وان كنا نأمل أن يكون تحليلنا خاطئا وأن تحدث تطورات جديدة في الساعات المقبلة تغير عناد أعضاء لجنة الدمار.
*لكنهم مع الأسف أصبحوا يتعاملون مع مصلحة المريخ بعناد ورغبة في هزيمة الاعلام الذي ظل يناشدهم ويطالبهم بالرحيل، فهل هذا سلوك ادارة واعية هدفها مصلحة النادي..؟!
*لقد وقفنا مع ونسي في بداياته لكن بعد فترة وجيزة جدا ادركنا تماما أنه جاء للمريخ عن طريق الخطأ وأنه ليس الرجل المناسب، لكننا صمتنا وكنا نظن أن الرجل سيرحل بعد أنتهاء فترة التكليف الأولى.
*لكنه واصل لفترة ثانية بطريقة أكدت أن الرجل يهمه فقط المنصب ولاينظر لمصلحة المريخ ولا يفكر في سداد الالتزامات المالية الواجبة تجاه اللاعبين..!
*لقد كان تفكير ونسي انانيا بحتا، نظر فيه الى نفسه وحلاوة المنصب ولم يفكر ولو للحظة في المريخ، لانه لو فكر في المريخ لما أرتضي المواصلة بعد أن عرف أن المنصب أكبر من مقدراته المالية عبر التكليف الأول.
*وبعد أن وصل المريخ الى طريق مسدود معه، كان لابد من الوقوف ضد لجنتة والمطالبة برحيلها لتذهب غير مأسوف عليها وعلى ايام فقرها القاتل، لكن ونسي ومن معه مازالوا يتمسكون بالجلوس في مقاعد القيادة للمزيد من الدمار دون احترام لرغبات الجماهير.
*والدمار الذي خلفته هذه اللجنة لم يكن ستخلفه لجنة من اكثر مشجعي الهلال تعصبا لو قدر لها حكم المريخ والمصيبة أنهم يطمعون في المزيد من (الدمار).
*الأغرب من كل ذلك أنهم يعتقدون ان النقد الذي يتعرضون له من الأعلام يتم بمؤامرة وله دوافعه الشخصية، فهل يتوهم اعضاء اللجنة أنهم يحتاجون الى مؤامرة أو يظنون أنهم يقومون بدورهم تجاه النادي.
*ان التاريخ لن يرحم لجنة الدمار والجمهور لن ينسى عنادها واصرارها على مواصلة دمار المريخ واضعافه وافشاله.
*لكننا ولاجل مصلحتهم نحذرهم فقط من ثورة الجمهور الغاضبة لان هذا الجمهور اذا انفجر فان اللجنة ستدفع الثمن غاليا.
بقايا مداد
*عندما تكون الحكومة بعيدة عن نبض الشعب، فمن الطبيعي أن تسبح عكس التيار !
*ووالي الخرطوم ووزير الرياضة، لو كانا يعلمان بتفاصيل ما يحدث في المريخ لما صبرا على هذه اللجنة يوما واحدا!
*ولا ادري ماذا يفعل السيد والي الولاية، ان لم يكن مهتما او حريصا على استقرار نادي يشجعه 20 مليون..!
*لا اهتمام بالصحة ولا بالتعليم ولا توفير سبل العيش الكريم ولا تخفيض اسعار..وكمان اهمال للمريخ..!يعني الناس تصبر على شنو ولا شنو..؟!
*المريخاب شعب طيب لذلك أمثال طارق حمزة الهلالابي بتاع سوداتل ياتون باقربائهم لادارة الزعيم ويتعمدون تدميره!
*ومن يساند لجنة ونسي ويقف معها ويختار لها اعضاء موظفين، اكيد أنه يسعى لضرر المريخ خاصة أذا علمنا أنه هلالابي متعصب مثل بتاع سوداتل!
*مجلس المريخ الحالي يمتلك جراءة لاتتوفر عند اعلام الوصيف.
*بعد كل فشله واخفاقه، والرفض الذي يواجهه، يعاقب من لاذنب لهم في الدمار الحالي.
*وبدلا من أن تفرح اللجنة الجماهير بقرار تنحيها، اصدرت قرارات صادمة على شاكلة اعفاء المدرب المساعد ومحاسبة المدير الفني واللاعبين..انتو جادين ولا بتهظروا..!
*ومن يحاسب من..؟ أنتم الذين تستحقون الحساب العسير من لاعبين مستحقاتهم المالية في رقابكم ثم تريدون معاقبتهم..!
*مجرد جلوسكم على مقاعد القيادة، عنادا ضد رغية الجمهور، يستحق العقاب يا من تريدون معاقبة المظاليم..!
*يدافع البعض عن أعضاء لجنة التسيير بمفاهيم مختلفة ويجب ان نحترم اراؤهم لان المريخ مجتمع عريض ومن الطبيعي أن تتباين فيه الأراء.
*لكن من يؤيد اللجنة قلة قليلة لاتذكر مقارنة بالعدد الكبير الذي ظل يطالب اللجنة بالرحيل.
*وبعض من يساند اللجنة ربما تخفى عليه حقائق مهمة عن الاوضاع التي يعيشها المريخ والتي يعاني منها بعض اللاعبين.
*وهنالك معاناة أكبر وسط طاقم الجهاز الفني الذي لايشعر به أحد، مثل دكتور احمد العابد الذي ترك تونس الخضراء بحثا عن الرزق، ثم وجد نفسه يعمل بالمجان.
*وهنالك خالد حبشكة وكل اعضاء الجهاز الفني الذين لم يتسلموا رواتب عدة أشهر لكنهم مازالوا يعملون في صمت وبصبر يحسدون عليه.
*فلماذا كل هذه المعاناة...؟ لماذا يتحمل البعض الفقر ويضغط على نفسه ويتأثر معنويا..؟ هل كل ذلك لاجل عناد لجنة تريد أن تتحدى جمهور المريخ بالاستمرار في مناصب لايملكون القدرة على اداء مهامها..!
*لم نشكك في أعضاء اللجنة وحبهم للمريخ ولا في دوافعهم، لكننا تحدثنا عن فقرها الواضح لكل صغير وكبير.
*وهذا الفقر هو الذي يغتالون به المريخ ويدمرونه ماديا ومعنويا كل يوم وبسببه المريخ يتراجع للوراء.
*وقصة أن نتائج المريخ أفضل هذا الموسم من السابق، ليست مقياسا خاصة أن المريخ كان يخسر باصرار غارزيتو على التركيز على البطولة الأفريقية وهذا كان خطأ كبير لان التفوق في البطولتين لم يكن صعبا.
*فالمريخ نتائجه تمضى نحو الأسوأ حاليا في الدوري المحلي، اما خارجيا يكفي مغادرة دوري الأبطال على يد فريقه أدبه الزعيم الموسم الماضي وضربه ضربا مبرحا..!
*لكن نقول مجددا أن النتائج تتحكم فيها احيانا بعض الظروف ويعاندك الحظ ويغيب عنك التوفيق، لذلك النتائج وحدها ليست مشكلة المريخ حاليا لانها لأبأس بها ويمكن أن تكون أفضل أذا انصلح الحال.
*اما مشكلة المريخ الحقيقية في الفقر الذي يعاني منها والمشاكل التي تحاصره والسمعة غير الجيدة التي تصدرها لجنة التسيير عن الزعيم للاخرين.
*وبعد كل ذلك يعاندون ويصرون على التمسك والمواصلة حتي موعد انعقاد الجمعية العمومية..؟!
*وأن كنا قد سمعنا عن إستقالة بعض الاعضاء لكننا نشكك في البعض منها باستثناء استقالة همد.
*وبمناسبة إستقالة همد، فان طريقته لم تكن كريمة في الهجوم على اعضاء اللجنة التي عمل معها عدة شهور ثم هاجمها بعد الاستقالة.
*مع العلم أن لجنة التسيير منذ فترة تاكد تماما انها غير قادرة على تسيير النشاط ولكنه لم يتقدم باستقالته إلى بعد أن شعر بان المركب تغرق.
*وفي كل الأحوال فان اعضاء لجنة التسيير هم زملاؤه، ومن الواجب أن يستقيل دون أن يهاجم رفاقه.
*لكن من الواضح أن همد دائما مع الموجة..لذلك تتقلب مواقفه!
*وسواء استقال همد أو لم يستقل، وسواء تمسك ونسي بالاستمرار أو لم يتمسك فان عمر اللجنة أصبح قصيرا سواء باستقالة جماعية أو عبر الجمعية العمومية.
*لكن نتمنى أن يأتي الفرج في الوقت القريب، وليته في الساعات المقبلة لتذهب اللجنة ويأتي من هو جدير بقيادة الزعيم.
*من يقول أن الوقت غير مناسب للتغيير بسبب المباراة الأفريقية يظلم المريخ..!
*لان وجود هذه اللجنة يشكل خصما على المريخ ويضعفه قبل مباراته الأفريقية التي تبقت لها أيام قلائل..!
*وفي وجود لجنة ونسي فان نسبة تأهل المريخ ستكون ضعيفة بسبب الإحباط الذي يسكن اللاعبين.
*لكن اللجنة لو ذهبت فان حظوظ الزعيم ستصبح كبيرة جدا في تأهلة، ومعنوياااات بس المريخ بغلب بأذن الله.
*والمؤكد أن استقالة اللجنة فيها خير كتير للزعيم..لكنهم لايريدون الخير للمريخ باصرارهم على المواصلة حتي موعد الجمعية العمومية..؟!
*إستمرار التسير يعني المزيد من التدمير..!

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الصفحة الرسمية لنادي المريخ السوداني

قرر مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ تكوين لجنة عليا لمباراة الفريق مع الكوكب المراكشي السبت القادم 7 -مايو باستاد المريخ فى مباراة الذهاب لدور ال 16 مكرر فى بطولة الكونفدرالية .
العميد د/ عامر عبد الرحمن /رئيسا.
السيد / عصام مزمل /مقررا.
السيد / الرشيد الطاهر /عضوا.
المهندس / محي الدين عبد التام /عضوا.
المهندس / حسن الوسيلة / عضوا.
المهندس / الصادق حاج علي /عضوا .
المقدم / الهيثم الامين/ عضوا
د. اسامة الشاذلي / عضوا.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رابطة المريخ تكرم رئيسها الصادق عبد الوهاب في كرنفال رائع
في ليلة الوفاء لأهل العطاء

الدمام / يعقوب حاج ادم




احتضن ملعب نادي الاتفاق الرديف بداية الكرنفالات في تكريم الوجيه الصادق عبد الوهاب عبد الله محمد ((أبو منتصر)) رئيس رابطة المريخ السابق والذي سيغادرنا الى السودان في رحلة العودة الطوعية الى وطن الجدود في مهرجان الوفاء لأهل العطاء والذي اشتمل على فقرات رياضية وفقرات خطابية متنوعة وكان الفن حاضرا في ليلة التكريم التي شرفها عدد من وجهاء المنطقة الشرقية من طيور السودان المهاجرة وكانت كل الفعاليات الرياضية حضورا في ليلة التكريم حيث تقدم الحضور الوجيه عادل علي مصطفى رئيس الرابطة الرياضية الأم وفي معيته الكوتش مبارك حسن ومحمد عوض الى جانب ممثلي رابطة الهلال في الشرقية بقيادة الرئيس بدر الدين احمد موسى والامين العام احمد علي الاحمر والاستاذ صديق هاشم رئيس لجنة التسير و البروف جمال نور الدين و البروف الارباب والاستاذ النتيفة والاستاذ بخيت ابو ريده والاستاذ موسى الكاهلي والكابتن عطا ابو القاسم هداف المريخ السابق والكابتن عقيد نجم الهلال والكابتن محمد عبد العزيز نجم هلال بورتسودان والاستاذ وليد بدين وكانت الفقرة الاولى في المهرجان التكريمي مباراة بين فرق الناشيئن قدم من هلالها البراعم لمحات فنية رائعة وامتعوا الحاضرين بتابلوهاتهم الحميلة ونبوغهم المبكر مقدمين انفسهم بصور جمالية رائعة تدل على ان المستقبل في انتظارهم"

تلتها مباراة استعراضية بين قدامى لاعبي الهلال والمريخ شدت انتباه الحاضرين انتهت بفوز قدامى المريخ بهدف يتيم وبعد نهاية الفقرات الرياضية في ملعب الاتفاق الرديف انتقل الجميع الى مسرح نادي الاتغاق حيث بدت فقرات التكريم في الفترة المسائية والتي افتتحت بأية من الذكر الحكيم تلاها المقري بشرى سعيد ومن ثم بدات الكلمات الخطابية والتي ابتدرها رئيس رابطة المريخ الدكتور نور الجليل صباحي بكلمة ضافية عدد فيها مأثر المحتفى به ومشيدا بكل الانجازات التي تحققت في عهدها والتي كانت نبراسا اضاء لهم الطريق مؤكدا بانهم قد تعلموا منه الكثير في دروب العمل الاداري الذي يعتبر الصادق رمز من رموزه وشدد الدكتور نور الجليل في حديثه على ان مجتمع الشرقية سيفتقد لخدمات هذا الرجل واياديه البيضاء في جمع الشمل وسعيه الدءوب للتوافق واللحمة بين افراد المجتمع السوداني في كل فعالياته مشيرا الى ان عودته الطوعية الى وطن الجدود ستكون فال خير على مجتمع المريخ الكبير داخل حدود المعمورة للاستفادة من خبراته وحهوده كمعلم قائد في السلك الاداري وكصحافي راشد لديه الباع الطويل في الدفاع عن قضايا المريخ في الساحة الرياضية ..

وتوالت الكلمات من اعضاء رابطة المريخ وكانت جميعها تنصب في قالب واحد وهو الحديث عن مأثر المحتفى به وماقدمه للمريخ ورابطة المريخ خلال 20 عاما هي الفترة الزمنية التي تقلد فيها رئاسة رابطة المريخ في المنطقة الشرقية وجاء حديث الاستاذ بشرى سعيد طافحا بالشفافية والواقعية وهو مخاطبا كل الفعاليات الرياضية مناشدا ومؤكدا بان اكبر تكريم للوجيه الصادق عبد الوهاب وهو يعود الى احضان الوطن ان يعمل الجميع على رأب الصدع ولم الشمل بين الرابطتين الرياضيتين في المنطقة الشرقية بان يتم التوحد والانصهار في بوتقة الجماعية الشاملة ونبذ الفرقة والشتات والتشرزم ووضع الايدي في بعضها البعض بالعودة الى الجذور ليكون المسمى واحدا تحت لواء الرابطة الرياضية الوعاء الكبير الذي كان يسع الجميع حيث اكد الاستاذ بشرى سعيد بان ذلك ان حدث فهو سيكون التكريم الاكبر والامثل للاستاذ الصادق عبد الوهاب .. وكانت الكلمة الاخيرة في ليلة التكريم للمحتفى به الاستاذ الصادق عبد الوهاب رئيس رابطة المريخ السابق والذي تحدث حديث القلب والألم يعتصره وهو يتأهب لحزم حقائبه مغادرا الى السودان الحبيب حيث تحدث وباسهاب عن مراحل التاسيس لرابطة المريخ والرجال الذين وضعوا بصماتهم حتى وقفت الرابطة على قدميها واصبحت تؤدي دورها المنوط بها بكل تجرد ونكران ذات في خدمة المريخ العظيم مشيرا الى انهم قد قدموا جهد المقل لعشقهم السرمدي فريق المريخ وكانوا عونا لكل الادارات المتعاقبة ولم يبخلوا باي جهد او مال وشدد الاستاذ الصادق على انه قد ترك الرابطة في ايدي امينة وسط رجال مهمومين بقضايا المريخ وهمومه وهم قادرين على السير بالرابطة بكل ثقة واقتدار الى المكانة التي نريدها لها قي خدمة المريخ العظيم وبنهاية حديثه قدم الصادق شكره وتقديره لكل الفعاليات الرباضية والثقاقية والادبية والاجتماعية التي شاركت في تكريمه مؤكدا بانه سيبقى مدينا لهم بهذا العرفان الذي طوقوا به اعناقه.

مراسم التكريم

* في نهاية الاحتفالية التكريمية قدمت للمحتفي به الاستاذ الصادق عبد الوهاب عدد من الدروع التذكارية بهذه المناسبة حيث قدمت رابطة المريخ درع تذكاري وقدمت رابطة الهلال درع تذكاري وايضا قدمت رابطة المريخ في راس تنورة درع تذكاري ودرع تذكاري من رابطة ابناء العزازة مسقط رأس الاستاذ الصادق ودرع تذكاري من رابطة ابناء فداسي الحليماب مسقط رأس الوجيه جمال الوالي وهدية تذكارية من الأستاذ محمد المامون تحمل شعار المربخ وهدية خاصة من الاخ محمد احمد وهدية خاصة من الدكتور مصطفى جبارة اخصائي العلاج الطبيعي واختتمت الليلة التكريمية بكوبلي خاص من اغاني الطمبور التي حلقت بالحاضرين في رحلة فنية رائعة مع اغاني التراث السوداني الجميل 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الصدى
عمر الجندي
كنكشة لجنة التسيير

* عشية امس الاول الجمعة تجرع الهلال الخسارة الثانية من الاهلي في نصف نهائي كاس خادم الحرمين بالسعودية في اقل من اسبوع.
* قبل خروج اللاعبين من ملعب المباراة تقدم الامير نواف بن سعد باستقالته من رئاسة نادي الهلال.
* واعلن عن تحمله المسئولية الكاملة للخسارة المتوالية.
* وهو موقف لا يصدر الا من رجل قوي وشجاع تهمه مصلحة الهلال في المقام الاول.
* وهنا في بلادي الحبيبة وفي المجال الرياضي العكس تماما.
* تعادل المريخ بارضه امام وفاق سطيف وتكرر المشهد في لقاء الاياب وخرج الاحمر من البطولة الافريقية.
* في الدوري المحلي تواصل التردي في المردود وتعادل المريخ مع الخرطوم الوطني وخسر امام هلال التبلدي.
* 4 مباريات لم يحقق المريخ الفوز.
* ورغم ذلك ظل اعضاء التسيير في اماكنهم فرحين بالميزات التي منحها لهم المريخ دون ان يقدموا له شيئا.
* توقعنا من ونسي المبادرة باعلان استقالته ليسجل موقفا في دفاتر التاريخ.
* الا ان خطوة ونسي تمثلت في تجديد العضوية.
* وهي مناظر لافلام كالحة السواد في انتظار الزعيم.
صدى ثان
* رسالة في بريد الصدى .. المريخ والسير نحو الهاوية
* المريخ الذي كان من اكبر الاندية في افريقيا واقواها والكل يهابه يسعى لعدم مواجهته.. اصبح بين ليلة وضحاها ملطشه لكل الفرق المحلية والخارجية.
* والسبب الرئيسي لجنة التسيير التي تفتقد لابسط المقومات لادارة نادٍ في درجة اولى ناهيك عن نادٍ كبير وقمة مثل المريخ.
* على اللجنة الرحيل اليوم قبل الغد، ففي استمرارها مزيد من الدمار للمريخ من كل النواحي.. ارحلوا وكفاية مهازل .. النادي غني بجماهيره الوفية القادرةعلى تسيير امر النادي والتي دفعت من قبل اكثر من نصف مليار قادرة على دفع كل مستلزمات اللاعبين وحل كل المشاكل المالية.. ارحلوا واتركوا النادي لابنائه فهو غني بهم.. وعشت يا مريخ موفور القيم ناهض العزة خفاق القيم .. المعتز محمد عثمان بشير، مشجع المريخ بالكلاكلات .
آخر الاصداء
* واصل مجلس المريخ في غياب رئيسه ونسي ونائبه مدني الحارث وابو جريشة وهواري في تخبطه.
* ورفض مع سبق الاصرار تقديم الاستقالات والمضي قدما على طريق الكنكشة.. رغم عدم وجود الاموال التي تسير العمل الرياضي.
* وضع اعضاء مجلس التسيير انفسهم في وجه المدفع.
* وقالوا بالصوت العالي .. قاعدين وما مستقيلين .. ومكنكشين.
* الجماعة ما صدقوا وعارفين لو استقالوا تاني السيل ما بجييبهم.
* جماهير المريخ ستقول كلمتها خلال الساعات القادمة.
* وردت الانباء باعتصام داخل النادي ورفع مذكرة للسيد الوالي ولوزارة الشباب والرياضة ولكل الجهات المختصة من اجل عودة الاستقرار لنادي المريخ.
* السؤال الذي يطرح نفسه.. هل سيتمكن مجلس التسيير من الايفاء بكل المستلزمات في الفترة القادمة؟
* خاصة وان الفريق مقبل على مباراة افريقية هي الاهم للزعيم في العام الحالي.
* عليهم من الآن ان يدركوا ان الجماهير لن ترحمهم اذا حدث اي اخفاق.
* ونذكرهم بدرس مباراة الذهاب في البطولة الافريقية ومحاصرة الجماهير لهم في المقصورة الرئيسية.
* القادم سيكون افظع اذا تعثر المريخ لا قدر الله.
* اسوأ ايام في انتظار المريخ تحت حكم لجنة التسيير.
* شكرا همد وانت تقدم في كل يوم درس مجاني لطالبي الشهرة

على حساب المريخ الكيان.
* ختاما يأتي الكل لقلب وتبقى انت من دونهم يا مريخ السعد كل الكل في القلب.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*توقيع رياضي
معاوية الجاك
لا عُذر لمن أُنذِر

* حالة الغضب التي تنتظم الشارع المريخي حالياً بسبب فشل لجنة ونسي في تسيير الأمور الإدارية بالصورة المطلوبة لها ملايين المبررات.
* أنصار المريخ يخشون على تدهور فريقهم بسبب عدم قدرة ونسي على تصريف الأمور ورغم ذلك يصر على غدم تقديم إستقالته.
* بالأمس عقدت لجنة التسيير إجتماعاً كنا نتوقع أن يشهد الإتفاق على تقديم الإستقالة جماعية تقديراً لظروف المريخ الحرجة وهو مواجه بمباراة أفريقية حاسمة تحدد سيره على مستوى التنافس ضمن دور المجموعات في البطولة الكونفيدرالية.
* إلا أن لجنة التسيير ما زالت تصر على عدم التسليم بالفشل في المهمة الإدارية والترجل.
* على لجنة التسيير أن تهيئ نفسها لأي ردة فعل جماهيرية ما دام إرتضت لنفسها السير في إتجاه يضر المريخ كثيرًا وربما قذف به خارج أسوار البطولة الأفريقية.
* دخول المجموعات غير مضمون إطلاقًا في ظل الفوضى الإدارية الحالية وظللنا نشهد تمرد اللاعبين وعدم تقديرهم لتحمل المسئولية وفي المقابل فشل اللجنة في السيطرة عليهم لأنها لا تملك أي قدرة على التحرك.
* على لجنة ونسي أن تتحمل أي ردة فعل من الحادبين على مصلحة المريخ وبمثلما إرتضت لنفسها مواصلة المسيرة عليها أن ترتضي ما يكتبه الإعلام وما سينفذه الجمهور من إحتجاج.
* لا يوجد منطق يبرر إستمرار اللجنة لساعة واحدة ما دام فشلت في كل الملفات وعليها بدرجة مطلقة.
* من قبل كتبنا كثيراً أنه أكرم للإخوة في اللجنة الإنسحاب بهدوء و(بكرامتهم) بدلاً من الإرغام على الهروب مجبرين ومن الواضح أن هذا السيناريو سنشهده قريباً.
* إصرار غريب من اللجنة على الإستمرار وتأكدنا تمامًا أن هذا الإصرار سببه ما وجده بعض الأعضاء خاصة الرئيس من (لِذة ومتعة) بالمناصب ولكن هذه المتعة ستتحول إلى مرارات مؤلمة ما دام الحال يسير من سيئ إلى أسوأ.
* لجنة التسيير الحالية قدمت نموذجاً سيئاً وقبيحاً في إدارة شئون المريخ وخصمت كثيراً من رصيده وشوهت كثيراً من المكتسبات الجميلة السابقة التي كانت تميز المريخ وفي بعض المرات يُخيل لنا أنها جاءت لتنفيذ مخطط محدد الهدف منه تدمير المريخ.
* الآن كل مجتمع المريخ لا يرغب في إستمرار اللجنة ولكنها تصر على الإستمرار وهذا يعني أنها تعمل على إحداث بلبلة وفوضى وسط جمهور المريخ والبلاد ليست ناقصة زعزعة إستقرار ومشاكل والفيها مكفيها.
* ونسي طاب له منصب الرئيس ولكنه لا ينتبه لتقديرات الأوضاع حال إنتفض الجمهور المريخي وأقدم على خطوات لم يكن يتوقعها.
* فالسيطرة على الشارع الرياضي وعلى إنفعالات جمهور هادئ متطلع لتقدم فريقه ولكنه يرى غير ذلك من القائمين على أمر إدارته من المستحيلات.
* ونسي سيسمع ما لا يرضيه وسيرى ما لم يكن يتوقعه وإنا لمن الناصحين له ولمن يناصرونه على مبدأ الإستمرارية.
* عزيزي ونسي ورفاقه.. نخشى عليكم من الندم على التفريط في سماع تحذيرنا.

توقيعات متفرقة
* إجتمعت لجنة التسيير وأصدرت قرارات فاشلة كالعادة غير مستغربة عليهم.
* قرار إيقاف مدرب الفريق وتحويله إلى التحقيق رفقة لاعبين آخرين قبل مباراة الفريق الأفريقية يكشف حجم الفقر الإداري الذي تعاني منه اللجنة.
* كيف يعقل أن تحول مدربك وعدداً من اللاعبين الأساسيين إلى تحقيق قبل أهم مباراة للفريق في هذا العام.
* اللجنة تؤسس لتباعد المسافة وتوسيع الهوة بينها واللاعبين إذا إعتبرنا المدرب في عداد المغاردين لأن إيقاف المدرب الغرض منه إرغامه على الرحيل حتى تكسب اللجنة عدم دفع الشرط الجزائي وهذه الخدعة لا نعتقد أنها ستنطلي على البلجيكي.
* أما اللاعين الذين سيتم محاسبتهم عبر لجنة تحقيق فنقول إنهم سيدخلون في قطيعة مع اللجنة وسيكون ردة فعلهم أسوأ ووبالاً على اللجنة وعليها أن تتحمل تبعات هذا القرار الذي يفتقر للحكمة.
* بأي مسوغ ومنطق حضر سعادة اللواء الهادي بشرى (إبن أخ الحاج شاخور) إجتماع اللجنة أمس؟.
* هي الفوضى لا أكثر أن يكون شخص من خارج منظومة اللجنة حاضراً لإجتماع رسمي غير معني به.
* المخجل والمفجع أن اللواء الهادي بشرى دعم اللجنة لمواصلة المسيرة وكأنه يبارك خراب ودمار المريخ.
* أين حسك الأمني والإستخباراتي يا سعادة اللواء وأنت تسهم في دفع جهة تخرب في المريخ وتسير به نحو الهاوية.
* ماذا يريد الهادي بشرى سليل أسرة الحاج شاخور من المريخ هو الآخر وهو يبارك مواصلة لجنة فشلت تماماً في تقديم ما يفيد المريخ.
* شخصياً حزنت كثيراً لخطوة الهادي بشرى الغريبة لأنها لا تشبه شخصاً ينتمي لأسرة تعشق المريخ بصدق.
* هل يدري الهادي بشرى بتفاصيل كل ما يدور داخل البيت المريخي أم أنه دعم اللجنة لشيء في نفس يعقوبه؟.
* لا نريد القول إن الرجل يخطط لتلميع نفسه لدخول الإنتخابات المقبلة ولكن حضوره لإجتماع الأمس ودعمه للجنة التي يمتلك بعض عرابيها عضوية كبيرة يفتح سيلاً من الأسئلة.
* هل يعلم الهادي بشرى أن بعض من يدعمون لجنة التسيير يتخذون هذه الخطوة سبباً لأجل تصفية حسابات شخصية مع الوالي حتى يقطعون عليه طريق العودة مرة أخرى.
* للهادي بشرى نقول: ليتك لزمت دارك.. فقد أسئت لأسرة الحاج شاخور بخطوتك الغريبة.. لأنها لا يمكن أن تدعم لجنة إتفق الجميع على فشلها.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عقوبات من الإتحاد الأفريقي علي الإتحاد السوداني وناديي الهلال والمريخ


قرر الإتحاد الأفريقي لكرة القدم (كاف) إيقاع عقوبات علي الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم وناديي الهلال والمريخ وذلك نسبة للسلوك الغير رياضي والعدواني من قبل جماهير الرياضة السودانية وذلك نسبة للأحداث التي شهدتها مباراة المنتخب السوداني ومنتخب ساحل العاج ضمن التصفيات المؤهلة لنهائيات أمم أفريقيا بالجابون والتي أقيمت بتاريخ 29/3/2016 ، ومباراة نادي الهلال السودان ونادي الأهلي طرابلس الليبي والتي أقيمت بتاريخ 3/3/2016 ، ومباراة نادي المريخ السودان ونادي وفاق سطيف الجزائري والتي أقيمت بتاريخ 9/4/2016 ضمن تصفيات دوري أبطال أفريقيا لهذا العام . حيث قررت اللجنة المنظمة تغريم كلاً من الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم وناديي الهلال والمريخ مبلغ 5000 ألف دولار لكلاً مع وضع الإعتبار علي عدم تكرير مثل هكذا سلوك في المباريات القادمة.

*

----------

